# WILL NOT SEAT ON A DUCK



## Guest

I HAVE A YELLOW LAB MALE 9 MOUTHS OLD HE IS DOING VERY GOOD SEATING OUT BUT HE WILL NOT SEAT ON A DUCK HELP ME


----------



## FOM

huh? :shock:


----------



## MooseGooser

Very simple matter of making a trip to the local hardware store and purchasing a "seat reamer".

Once the ducks seat has been reamed, the duck will be much more cooperative with the dog seating to it!!

If I can be of any more help with the technical aspects of dog training, please let me know!!

I finally got a chance to give some helpful information before all the pros answered!!!



Gooser


----------



## FOM

Gooser,

Thanks for clarifying what he was asking....I don't know of any testing organizations that require a dog to sit on a duck - wonder how the duck feels about all of this? Also is it a live duck or a dead one?

FOM


----------



## K G

Sounds like a case of game abuse to me. 

Don't try it at an AKC test, let me tell ya.............

:? .....................................................................................................

KG


----------



## captdan

*Seating on Duck*

Moose Gooser,

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!

Dan Rice


----------



## Paul-TEXAS

WHAT THE HE!! IS YA SAYIN' SON :?: :?: :?: :?: 

Paul-TEXAS


----------



## badbullgator

I had a seat on a greyhound once. Worst trip I ever had, even worse than the LSD. 8)


----------



## luvalab

Oh, my.

I was going to chime in with what I thought he meant and make a suggestion.

But then I'd be spoiling someone's fun again.

Carry on!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Once you get the duck reamed you should apply a good coating of duck seating compound and fit him with the proper gasket. Your dog should not have any trouble seating to the duck if gasket is installed correctly.


----------



## MooseGooser

I feel the need to chime in again!!

If the dog has been properly introduced to this criticle stage of his training,
and IF the proper use of FORCE was instilled, then the use of any gasket material is useless.

I have found in extream cases that a small "bead" of Silicone applied directly to the reamed area can be of some help.

I would have to caution though that this proceedure is very unpleasent! Practice can help by using a fresh green grape as the application surface!!

I have also found that the Feathered Fowl may at some time become quite vocal!! Be prepared for this!! Not a good time to slip with the reamer. Damage to the "SEAT" will result, nulifying any progress made during training. 

Again. If ANY of you need more specific details of the proceedure please feel free to ask!! 



Gooser


----------



## luvalab

Okay, here's my advice:

1. Correct timing is important.
2. Read your dog!
3. Be consistent.
3. Be fair to the dog.
4. You don't always need to be 100 percent to move on to the next step.
5. What program are you following? Sounds like you've skipped a step...
6. It Depends!
7. And finally some real advice for when your dog won't seat on a duck, Puppies do anything for Cheez Curls.


----------



## Matt McKenzie

I've never heard a bunch of more useless advice in my life. I would think that anyone with any level of experience would realize that all you need to get a good seat is duckseal and duck tape!


----------



## Miriam Wade

Let me guess: Duck is seated in the water & your dog is a Golden.

M


----------



## Pasquatch

MooseGooser said:


> Very simple matter of making a trip to the local hardware store and purchasing a "seat reamer".
> Gooser


Hey MooseGooser, I could never find a Seat reamer around here; but I have used a Long Tapered Reamer with the same results. Hope that helps. :wink:


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Sears had duck seat reamers on sale last week. Came with gasket kit for any size duck and a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Paul-TEXAS

I could be completely wrong on this, but I think you may need to reseat your dog. You will need to purchase a seat wrench and a box of assorted seats (as there are many different sizes).
DON'T FORGET that some seats are reverse thread so start gentlely when performing the removal or you may strip the seat. At which point you will have to cut it out. :shock: 
Once you have installed the new seat don't forget to change the stem washer and apply some stem grease. This will help with the in and out motion of the stem. NEVER use silicone of duck tape unless you want a permenant seat.
Bathe your RUG immediately after completion as to remove any residual grease.
Hope this helps.

What do you think Jerry :?: 
Paul-TEXAS


----------



## MooseGooser

Paul

I respectfully dis-agree!!

Although a good point and one to consider, Todays breeding practices and advancements have come along way. Dont see to much any more a dog who needs re-seated. 

I will say however , if the dog in question comes from ill refute, He might want to check into this proceedure.

I also have done reserch in this matter, due to the fact that on a couple of occations whith my Breaking dog, I thought I might have damaged the SEAT area due to loving corrections. I have found however that they tend to be as tuff seated as they are tuff headed.

I also might reccomend, that I heard of new reserch done in France that has come up with a simple test concerning the Seat. I know that the French are considered experts in this field!!

Again, I am flattered that I have been able to give so much advice!! Its about time a topic came up I could help with!!

Gooser


----------



## badbullgator

I am a bit lost on this. Do I need a machine press to seat, or re-seat my dog? Can this be done manually if you have the strength?


----------



## MooseGooser

BadBull
Please read above..

Luckly there is no need for any machines. The seats as stated are threaded. Double check if righ or left hand.

Another Hint that might be of help to the original poster, is to check into the new "SEATLESS DUCKS" 

They are now available in a "plethera" of styles and species!! Made of Rubber, these retrieveing aids just might help your problem . They come "seatless"!! They do however have a rope strategically attached at the seat area. It also has a hardwood Ball attached at the end. The head of the rubber ducky is also made of hardwood. If your dog has trouble with the seating training, and gets frustrated, he might have a tendancy to shake the duck. A few times with this will quickly correct him by knocking him upside the head with the said hardwood. Ducky is amasingly designed to deliver equal "knocks" to both sides at once , so you still stay consistent in your training. (also keeps him "same handed")

This may help the dog become more relaxed, and receptive to the whole proceedure!!

One other comment I would like to make is that I have recieved comments Privatly about the FRENCH post.

In now way did I mean this in a detrimental way!!
this came froma person who had a problem about a recent Canada thread!!! Just wanted to clarify!!

Jerry. if you feel this post has reached its full potential, fell free to do what you must!!


BUT, Keep in mind that the GOOSER is here for all of ya!!! ANYTIME!!



Gooser


----------



## meleagris

If this guy was really trying to ask a question, I kind of feel sorry for him 
________
Gilles villeneuve


----------



## FOM

Meleagris said:


> If this guy was really trying to ask a question, I kind of feel sorry for him


Well I did try to get clarification.....sort of. :wink: 

I was thinking the same thing, he probably thinks we are a bunch of jerks - I hope he can see the humor in all of this....if not oh well.

FOM


----------



## Miriam Wade

Meleagris said:


> If this guy was really trying to ask a question, I kind of feel sorry for him


Now don't go getting in touch with your feminine side. Save that for us Golden owners who cry when we can't get past the water blind!!

M
(Actually I was wondering when this guy was going to post up & tell us what the he!! he meant in the first place :wink: )


----------



## Matt G

*guys....*

this is terrible, but I still can't figure out what the first question was?

Is the dog "sitting" at the line and then breaking "not sitting" when a duck is thrown/shot? That's the only scenario I can decipher for a 9 month old. If that's the case, then go back to basic OB. "Sit" means "SIT" until I tell you to do something else. Following the advice of others on this forum, I've raised the bar on required OB. "Sit" while talking at the tailgate after training does not mean sit for 10 seconds, and then run to play with the other dogs airing out, and there is a correction for that. Also, I make her sit at feeding time and watch food being poured, water filled, (sometimes a greenie even pops out) until I tell her it's ok to break. 100% reponse every time, ALL the time. Step up the expectations for yourself, and your pup will follow. Great way is to get a 20' lead and a pinch collar, sitting the dog, and walking in circles around it, slightly putting tension on the lead. If he/she breaks, return to same spot (with pinch pressure), "Sit"- Heeling Stick- "Sit". Just a suggestion.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

Hi Chris-
Welcome to our dysfunctional little group! First two things you need to do, in my opinion, after scanning through all of your 8 rtf posts. First, stop typing in all capital letters. It is the internet equivalent of screaming at someone. :? Second, type your posts on your email program or Word and then cut and paste them into your rtf text box. That way you can use spell check and we might have a little better clue as to what you are asking, OK? We all anxiously await your next cryptic question. 8) 
Ken Bora


----------



## MooseGooser

I agree!!

I feel sorry for the original poster also!!

My humor leaves much to be desired!! I apologise!!

I think he has a problem with the dog sitting while holding a duck!!

I thought the thread would probably end up with another long discussion about FF (Force Fetch)

Just thought I'd have some fun!

Sorry if I offended anyone!!! Thought it would promt the original poster to re-post.


I did enjoy it though!!


----------



## Anthony

Maybe dog won't sit when duck flies up? (Flushing)

This one is a puzzler.

Interesting!!!!


----------



## Jerry

I have REALLY tried to be a moderate Moderator but this thread is now ZAPPED!!!!

Jerry


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

I agree, Jerry!

This is the most ridiculous thread I've ever seat.

Lisa


----------



## EdA

MooseGooser said:


> Just thought I'd have some fun!


Hey Gooser, it was fun meeting you last weekend

BTW this is one of the funniest most creative threads to appear on RTF...................yours and others humor was refreshing


----------



## MooseGooser

Thanks ED!!!!!



Anyone want to start a thread and guess what a MooseGooser REALLY is????


----------



## Vicky Trainor

Ed Aycock said:


> BTW this is one of the funniest most creative threads to appear on RTF...................yours and others humor was refreshing


Dr. Ed,

Any chance of you posting another "most" thread......you know.....one that could be entitled "Honcho's Story - PART III" !!! :wink: 

Please, oh please 

Vicky


----------



## EdA

Vicky Trainor said:


> Any chance of you posting another "most" thread......you know.....one that could be entitled "Honcho's Story - PART III" !!! :wink:


hmmm, maybe I can start working on Part III.....no promises mind you, and definitely not without the blessing of most humble dog trainer Qui Chang :wink:


----------



## Bill A.

Meleagris said:


> If this guy was really trying to ask a question, I kind of feel sorry for him


YEAH! You guys are BRUTAL! I'll go somewhere else to post my question about featch to pile.


----------



## Bayou Magic

This thread is living proof that you have to be really thick skinned to play this game. Who said there is no entertainment value here?

Chris,

Give it another shot, I'm sure you will get a straight answer from someone...maybe. Ya'll are bad.

Frank


----------



## kjrice

This thread makes me laugh.


----------



## Roger Perry

Bill A. said:


> Meleagris said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this guy was really trying to ask a question, I kind of feel sorry for him
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH! You guys are BRUTAL! I'll go somewhere else to post my question about featch to pile.
Click to expand...

What is a featch?


----------



## FOM

Roger Perry said:


> Bill A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meleagris said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this guy was really trying to ask a question, I kind of feel sorry for him
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH! You guys are BRUTAL! I'll go somewhere else to post my question about featch to pile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is a featch?
Click to expand...

Oh my God I about spewed soda all over the key board - now that's pure genius! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

FOM


----------



## KNorman

I have interpreted this to mean that the dog is doing well remotely sitting (SEATING OUT) but he is having a problem getting the dog to sit when it has a snootful of bird (SEATING ON A DUCK)

How he got a dog with 9 MOUTHS though is beyond me.....think of the possibilities....the dog doesn't have to come back to heel :shock:


----------



## Roger Perry

Cat Squirrel said:


> How he got a dog with 9 *MOUTHS* though is beyond me.....think of the possibilities....the dog doesn't have to come back to heel :shock:


Now that is truly an amazing dog!


----------



## Bill A.

Looking at the times of these posts, I'm wondering how much this thread cost corporate America. I'm on my break, I swear.


----------



## john fallon

Cat Squirrel said:


> I have interpreted this to mean that the dog is doing well remotely sitting (SEATING OUT) but he is having a problem getting the dog to sit when it has a snootful of bird (SEATING ON A DUCK)


Ok now that we know the question.
Where is _Angie B_ with the answer? :wink: 
john


----------



## Pasquatch

Cat Squirrel said:


> How he got a dog with 9 MOUTHS though is beyond me..


 I Gots mouths 1-4 Force Featched; Mouth 5 and 7 jist ain't gittin it; and the rest ain't got their A-dult TOOTH yet


----------



## Jerry

GEEZ, just can't help myself!!!

Gonna have to UN Zap this one so all can read it.

Jerry


----------



## FOM

Jerry said:


> GEEZ, just can't help myself!!!
> 
> Gonna have to UN Zap this one so all can read it.
> 
> Jerry


You have to admitt its a pretty good one!

FOM


----------



## Paul-TEXAS

After rereading the original post I think I have figured it out. 
Chris stated that his dog would not ?Seat on a Duck?.
I feel he meant to say ?upon?.
This brings a whole new light on the subject.
If he will not seat upon a duck, maybe the duck is too big.
If this is the case, you need to purchase a set of duck crimpers.
Crimp around the edge of the duck in a circle until you return 
to the starting point. This will down size the duck by about
? inch. If the he still can?t seat upon the duck, a smaller
duck may need to be purchased.

Hope this helps,

Paul-TEXAS


----------



## luvalab

Meleagris said:


> If this guy was really trying to ask a question, I kind of feel sorry for him


I assumed he was having trouble with a nine MONTH old dog that won't SIT on a DOCK... you know, because they are open to the water and puppies are strange about open stairs and docks and wood-slat bridges...

I gave him all the standard RTF advice AND told him about the Cheez Curls--I think he's in good shape!

Chris--post up, sweetie, and tell us what you meant so someone can help you out, now that we've all had some fun.


----------



## Bruce MacPherson

I think he has a breaking dog. However if he truly means the dog will not "Sit" on a duck then I would say that's a good dog. I don't like my dog to sit on ducks either.


----------



## Eric Johnson

Someplace....perhaps it was Cabela's...I saw pre-seated disposable duck kits. No more searching for the seater or the duck tape. It's all right there in the kit.

I've also heard they're working on an all digital model.

Eric


----------



## EdA

Eric Johnson said:


> Someplace....perhaps it was Cabela's...I saw pre-seated disposable duck kits. No more searching for the seater or the duck tape. It's all right there in the kit.
> 
> I've also heard they're working on an all digital model.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

this is without question the funniest thread to ever appear on RTF 8)


----------



## kjrice

This may help with the training, but you are on your own with FF!
http://shop.derkeiler.com/products/asinsearch_1579821561


----------



## Paul-TEXAS

http://search.ebay.com/duck-seat_W0QQfclZ4QQfnuZ1

http://www.pricehot.com/dupososeso.html

These sites may help with your problem. :lol: 

Paul-TEXAS


----------



## MooseGooser

What the heck!!!

I go away for a few hours feeling guilty that I might have harmed a newbe answering his first question!! I even left with an apology!!!! :shock: 

Look whats has transpired now!!! :lol: 

You guys are too much. Make *me* feel guilty, then as soon as I leave ya'll take my place and continue on with the PECKING!!!


Hope ya feel better!!!! 

I DO!!!!! :lol: 

gooser


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

chris cormier said:


> I HAVE A YELLOW LAB MALE 9 MOUTHS OLD HE IS DOING VERY GOOD SEATING OUT BUT HE WILL NOT SEAT ON A DUCK HELP ME



Chris...what are you talking about brother?


----------



## MooseGooser

I feel Horible!!!  

I just read the original post again that Pat copied!!

I literally read the "9 MOUTHS OLD "

I assumed he was referring to the dog being extreamly vocal and complaining about the whole process; *for example*: It was like the dog had *9 mouths* Blabbing all at once, and it was getting really *old* the way he was carrying on about the matter. Ya know, Like NAG NAG NAG !! When ya gonna get THAT done!!!

I can relate to this in my own personal life!!


Now that it has been pointed out to me that the dog just may have been 9 *Months *old, it brings up a whole new senerio!!

First of all a 9 month old PUP should NOT be subjected to this Mature topic of SEATING! 
We move to fast. We need our Pups to grow through the innocent Happy days of youth. Mature topics will come fast enough!! There will come a day in the field, when the youngster will be taken aside and told about seating.

My first dog was lucky enough to have a older more Mature Dog show him the art of it all. The day was cold. The lone Drake slipped into the decoys just before dark. My Partner jumped up and sent off a quick Prayer shot, that just grazed the outside wing. My youngster sat patiently and watched as the duck fell 50 yrds on the backside of the rig, landing with a big splash, head up ready for battle!!

We decided to send the OLDER more Mature dog to bring the feast to the pot. Off he went, only for us to witness the Drake rear back and slap the dog with a flurry of wing beats.

You could just see it in the eyes of OLD Buck!! He turned back and *SEATED* on that duck like you've never seen one seated on before!! As he came back in, the pride shown by both the dog and my huntin buddy was too much for words. He had truly done a remarkable job!!

My youngin sat right there and watched the whole thing bloom before his eyes. Like Modeling clay it was!! He is now a expert duck seater himself!!!!
Just took time, and the right approach!! But most importantly---- The RIGHT REAMER!!!!!!

Chris,,, Buddy You'll get there!! Keep postin!!!


Gooser


----------



## kimsmith

I think he means his dog likes sitting out of training until he uses ducks. I can't believe I'm posting on this thread. Chris use word to check your spelling and also let us know what kind of problem you are having.


----------



## Paul-TEXAS

Ya know, this brings a whole new meaing to the term 

"Sitting Duck"

Please refer to the pun thread for help.  


Paul-TEXAS


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

have dog order this-
http://www.perfectioneering.com/


----------



## DKR

Oh' What a great way to start a day!


----------



## gdluck

Even with my being a newbi I was gonna reccommend a book or CD. Ater redin hiz udder posts I don tink it will do much good.


----------



## bandcollector

Has anyone tried one of these seats out? Cabelas Camo Bench Seat 61" Large Ducks Unlimited. Thought it might overwhelm my young dog being such a large seat. My older male is quite good at seating geese (see avatar).


----------



## Uncle Bill

bandcollector said:


> Has anyone tried one of these seats out? Cabelas Camo Bench Seat 61" Large Ducks Unlimited. Thought it might overwhelm my young dog being such a large seat. My older male is quite good at seating geese (see avatar).



WAIT JUST A DAYUM MINUTE HERE!!! Thet avatar has nothing to do with "seating"! "Reaming", yea, but that's it. :roll: 

But then, it's touching to see no less an authority than MG...the 'BLIND' MG... leading the chorus on this training session. Brings an entirely new meaning to the phrase: "the blind leading the lame".  hehhehhehheh

UB


----------



## MooseGooser

Quote: 

*the blind leading the lame". *

The story of my life!!!!!

Bill you should have seen me this past week standing waist deep in stinky water, Butt neked, with a garden rake in my hand, raking the bottom of a Duck slough!!

Still no Glasses!! 

Do metal detectors work under water???

Next plan is a Snorkel and mask!!

Then if i still dont find em, then it's a trip to Carpenter and Olsens house (the ones who told me to swim) with my collection of SEAT REAMERS!!!! :twisted: 


Gooser


----------



## hhlabradors

MooseGooser said:


> Bill you should have seen me this past week standing waist deep in stinky water, Butt neked, with a garden rake in my hand, raking the bottom of a Duck slough!!
> Gooser



Will you be posting pictures??? :shock: 

And, have you considered maybe you should just bite the bullet and get new glasses?

:wink:


----------



## MooseGooser

I cant believe someone wants pictures of this!!

Let me tell you, It wasnt a pretty sight!!

It wouldnt have happened if I hadnt recieved such expert advice from "KNOWEGABLE" dog people.

They have very strange ideas of how not to teach a dog to cheat the water, or develope undesirable habits on the return.

Its a very uneasy feeling, when you dive head first into the water, and feel you head burried in mud up to your ears!!! :shock: 

Really strange when you surface and see your dog has already made it back to shore, sitting there with the bird in its mouth waiting for you, along with the "TRAINING ADVISORS" JUDGING the score on your water entry!! :? 

This advice came from a guy who has a 1500 point dog, along with his "side kick", who has one of those two yr old Prodegys (sp).

Anyway,,,, Does a metal detector work under water???



Gooser


----------



## badbullgator

Chris
Great news! I, being of limited mechanical skills, was able to seat an entire batch of ducks last night. Now I have to tell you it did take until the wee hours of the morning to get er done, but if you follow all the helpful advice given here you cannot go wrong. Just a couple of notes to help you out. I found the duck crimper was just about useless. The duck tape stuck mostly to my dogs (all have only one mouth, so yours with 9 mouths may have more success freeing them selves from the tape). I would suggest that you do take the extra effort and make sure the ducks are well flattened using the above mentioned flatteners. I found my flattener on e-bay, but you might fine something suitable at your local Home Depot.
Now that I have an entire batch of seated ducks I will begin working on getting the dogs to sit on the seated ducks. My big boy is not going to like it because most of the duck bills are pointing up and he is going to take at least a high 6 to get him to sit on one. :shock: 


I looked over the other post Chris has made and I think I know why he is having so many problems with the simple task of seating ducks





> I AM LOOKING FOR A CD RUM TRAINING LABS CAN SOME ONE GIVE ME A SIT O FIND ONE
> 
> 
> 
> I think he might mean CM = Capt Morgan Rum, but I think you can see the problem. You can also clearly see that he has a Sit problem from this post as well. I know when I drink this stuff I don't worry about sitting. Most of the time I simply end up laying down.
> Do you think we have chased Chris off or do you think he has changed is screen name?
Click to expand...


----------



## Arturo

I just have one question..... HAS THE DOG BEEN FORCE SEATED? OR FORCE TO SEAT? go back and revisit.

WAH - I thunked I had bad englis!


----------



## Anthony Heath

I really hate to mention this, but by looking at his last name I think that Chris might be a Frenchman.

Given this, it would explain his language skills and his not returning to the battle. :twisted:


----------



## SueLab

Anthony Heath said:


> I really hate to mention this, but by looking at his last name I think that Chris might be a Frenchman.
> 
> Given this, it would explain his language skills and his not returning to the battle. :twisted:


Nope I think you are wrong...HERE is the link :lol: :lol: :lol: 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=chris+cormier&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## badbullgator

> I really hate to mention this, but by looking at his last name I think that Chris might be a Frenchman.
> 
> Given this, it would explain his language skills and his not returning to the battle.


ROFLMAO :lol: :lol: 

I ask this at the risk of having this thread locked. Was anyone really suprized that all the passengers were able to get of the Air France plane that crashed. I mean running away is something the french are great at! :lol:


----------



## Anthony

Who's the instigator this time. :wink:


----------



## 3 dog knight

Badbullgator said:


> I ask this at the risk of having this thread locked. Was anyone really suprized that all the passengers were able to get of the Air France plane that crashed. I mean running away is something the french are great at! :lol:


 That's funny right there. I just have one question, on Air France planes, do you suppose the crew passes out the white flags or do they just pop out of the little compartment with the o2 mask?? 

3DK


----------



## MooseGooser

God!!!

He cant be French!!

I mentioned in a earlier post about how the French are experts at various SEATING practices.

He cant be French !! 

His dog would be the best Seating Dog around!!!

I actually think this Practice started or originated in France. Its theirs by nature!!!

We as Americans, just have trouble with our ducks tight seats! Might be the English to Metric conversions I suspect. This is why the REAMING process is so criticle!! The flattening process is interesting also. Would be benificial with Blind work. Low Profile SEATED duck!! Genius!!!!!

If THIS doesnt get this post axed by Jerry NOTHING WILL!!! :twisted:


----------



## Roger Perry

Badbullgator said:


> . My big boy is not going to like it because most of the duck bills are pointing up and he is going to take at least a high 6 to get him to sit on one. :shock:


Try lubricating the duck bills first. :lol:


----------



## Guest

I just could not help myself for my first post!

Plenty of Seating here:

http://www.citidexli.com/seat/liduck640.html


----------



## Anthony Heath

God!!!



> He cant be French!!
> 
> I mentioned in a earlier post about how the French are experts at various SEATING practices.
> 
> He cant be French !!
> 
> His dog would be the best Seating Dog around!!!
> 
> I actually think this Practice started or originated in France. Its theirs by nature!!!
> 
> We as Americans, just have trouble with our ducks tight seats! Might be the English to Metric conversions I suspect. This is why the REAMING process is so criticle!! The flattening process is interesting also. Would be benificial with Blind work. Low Profile SEATED duck!! Genius!!!!!



A French Canadian perhaps :?:


----------



## Uncle Bill

bman0326 said:


> I just could not help myself for my first post!
> 
> Plenty of Seating here:
> 
> http://www.citidexli.com/seat/liduck640.html


How about this one Art??? First post is a HOME RUN!!!

Are the Long Island Ducks related to those in Oregon??? :roll: 

UB


----------



## Ozpa

If a Frenchman were to buy a dog it would be yellow.

Would a Canuck with duck
seat a lab with some luck?
or would their plans run amuck,
and, mayhap, the bill get stuck...

in the neither regions of the dog,
as it travels through pond and over log
urged forward as the wings its bottom do flog
to seek the aid of its Canadian Frog?


----------



## MooseGooser

BMAN:

Your gonna fit right in!!  


Ozpa: 

VERY Creative!!! 
How boot you "YELLA" dog owners out there!!! :twisted: 

Gooser


----------



## Arturo

Uncle Bill said:


> How about this one Art??? First post is a HOME RUN!!!
> 
> 
> UB


Not bad for a rookie!

WAH


----------



## John Gassner

bman0326 said:


> I just could not help myself for my first post!
> 
> Plenty of Seating here:
> 
> http://www.citidexli.com/seat/liduck640.html


Welcome to RTF!!! :wink: 


John


----------



## Arturo

Welcome bman0326 ....... formerly known as chris cormier!

WAH


----------



## Guest

WAH said:


> Welcome bman0326 ....... formerly known as chris cormier!
> 
> WAH


No, but I did modify a pic:

http://www.southslope.net/~billc/Pics/liduck640.jpg


----------



## Bob Rehmet

This may be the most inspired piece of group lunacy I have ever read....and the funniest line was John feeling sorry for the guy. Tears were literally rolling down my face at that point. 

PILE ON! PILE ON! PILE ON!


----------



## FOM

Just trying to help the new guy out! :lol:


----------



## Uncle Bill

Reserve me a spot, and my free dog of course, in section 106. Closer to those SEATED ducks the better. 

Wonder how many have been reamed? :twisted: 

Lotta talk these days about having that performed on that AFLAC quacker.

UB


----------



## Bill Watson

I really do not know what to think of this board! Chances are that Mr, Chris Comier is from Louisiana with a last name like that and if it had been me making al l of these outragious post, I would be VERY nervious. I know some of these Cajuns are quite proficient with Voodoo and there might be a whole bunch of dolls twisted into grotesque shapes lined up along the bayou.

My wife is 1/2 Irish, 1/2 German, and1/2 Cajun. She was a Fauret, pronounced Forey (for the uneducated among you) before we were married and I have been terrified ever sense.

If some strange things start happening to some of you, don't say i didn't warn you.

Mr. Cormier, You go right ahead and pass a good time, and say hello to yo Momma an em. Bill
________
COLORADO MARIJUANA DISPENSARIES


----------



## MooseGooser

QUOTE:

*I really do not know what to think of this board! Chances are that Mr, Chris Comier is from Louisiana with a last name like that and if it had been me making al l of these outragious post, I would be VERY nervious. I know some of these Cajuns are quite proficient with Voodoo and there might be a whole bunch of dolls twisted into grotesque shapes lined up along the bayou. *

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:  


Jeeze!!! I wish I could find my Glasses!!!!


Gooser


----------



## KNorman

Momma says ducks are the Devil !!!! :twisted:


----------



## FOM

Cat Squirrel said:


> Momma says ducks are the Devil !!!! :twisted:


Are you by chance a water boy for some backwoods college football team? :lol: :lol: 

FOM


----------



## Uncle Bill

Bill Watson said:


> My wife is 1/2 Irish, 1/2 German, and1/2 Cajun.


Weeeeeellllllllllll, with math like that, it's small wonder you weren't accepted in that AKC judging clinic. I can see where that new scoresheet wouldn't phase you a lick. :roll: hehhehhehheh

UB...you just can't slip those past some of us Geezers.

CLEO....YOU KEEP THEM STICKPINS IN YOUR HAIR! :wink:


----------



## Andy Carlson

Maybe, just maybe, Chris's dog is kind of uppity and Chris is not using a seating chart. Maybe the dog does not like where he is being seated or who he is being seated next too. Just a thought...... :wink: 

Andy


----------



## KNorman

FOM said:


> Cat Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Momma says ducks are the Devil !!!! :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you by chance a water boy for some backwoods college football team? :lol: :lol:
> 
> FOM
Click to expand...

Geaux MudDogs!!!!

Actually, being from Louisiana, I despise the stereotyping of Louisiana folks in that movie.....but I admit, I laughed my butt off when I saw it the first time and I always have to watch the rest of it if I'm flipping through the channels looking for mindless entertainment.  

Alligators are ornery because of their medulla oblongata... :lol:


----------



## Ozpa

how to seat a canarde?
down on the bayou it's hard...
in the goo you'll sink
don't fall in the drink...
you hold the reamer, leave the dog to your pard

les canardes squawk,
and the cajuns balk,
how to ream?
its a voodoo priestess dream
you can try duct tape, but most use calk

one thing's for sure
UB's got the cure
ream not too much
for the duck in the clutch
and if all else fails lubricate liberally with beer


----------



## Becky Mills

*Seating a duck*

Posted: Fri Aug 05, 2005 3:41 pm Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Maybe, just maybe, Chris's dog is kind of uppity and Chris is not using a seating chart. Maybe the dog does not like where he is being seated or who he is being seated next too. Just a thought...... 

Andy
_________________ 
DUH. No shirt, no shoes, no service.


----------



## Arturo

Now that we know that Cormier be French, don't cha know, I can understand the usin' of the word seat. In Sout Lousana the word "sit" is pronounced with 2 syllables. It is pronounced like the words "see" and "at" ... see-at. Enphasis on "see". (contraction = se'at) He just left out the comma. Prolly don't not have speller chedk or grammer checkt. I know this because I am one of them yankees from Lousana. I was born so far up Nort that I was almost all the way to Arkansas. 
I am still not sure why he would want the dog to se'at on the duck. I also don't be knowing why the dog got 9 moufs but I bet he get one hellofa bill when he gets that dogs teef cleaned. 
WAH - I will be checking my caller ID for a while. If it say Marie LaVeaux, I ain't anserin'. "Oouuuuu Another man done gone."
UIM don't be messin' wit nomo of my stuff! :wink:


----------



## fireside

Chris, I gotta tell you man, you have got a really big problem on your hands. This seating on a duck began eons ago way before man and guns were on the face of this earth. I am truly amazed that the other respondents to your question have totally missed this crucial point and are seemingly unaware of it. By the way, Chris, I have a daughter who is an attorney so e-mail me privately because I think you might have a deflamation of character case going for you on this issue. But back to my original point which was 

( wait a minute I'm thinking of what it was) Yes the seating on the duck. See dogs are pack animals and back when Dino and those other Jarrasic things were on the misty, eerie and swampy planet earth (this was before Star Wars 1) each pack had a leader and it was his job to seat on the duck after the pack had cornered it. Now he had to hold that seat until the duck quit hollering and flapping and it's spirit had left it. Then he gave it to the lead bitch who then prepared the meal. See what I mean this is so simple it is a no brainer! This is how things were done before guns came into being.

I would contact my breeder, if I were you, and ask for my money back because this is a major genetic mutation. If you have any questions you can contact me at the Home for the mentally disturbed. The number is in the book. Or you can wait until I get out. The doctors tell me they should have this fixation about excess dog training cleared up shortly. Just ask for Looney in platoon 8.


----------



## Roger Perry

4757 hits. Do you think this thread will beat the Swishy thread?


----------



## MooseGooser

Just might happen Roger

You can undoubtably see the commonality of the subject matter.

Probably in BOTH instances there could be seating and reaming problems!  

Gooser


----------



## gdluck

I am ashamed of all of you. You have done nothing but make fun of this poor gentleman and it seems have not even considered the seriousness of the REAL issue here.




Can you imagine how ****ed up this dog is gonne be? :lol: :lol:


----------



## badbullgator

> Probably in BOTH instances there could be seating and reaming problems!


Only one word for that......Brilliant! :lol:


----------



## kimsmith

Hey guys I can't find this issue in my training manuals. If anyone knows of any good books on this training practice could you please pm me. I could see were this would be something that I would like to train for. Also if this is not listed in any training guides, do you think they will add a chapter on this subject? Maybe some of the authors will see this thread and know that no one here knows how to fix this problem the correct way. :roll:


----------



## JS

"SmartReam"??? 8)


----------



## kimsmith

JS, I just about fell out of my chair. :lol: :lol: Do you know where they sell SmartReam. Sounds like the training book everyone could use.


----------



## 3blackdogs

> My wife is 1/2 Irish, 1/2 German, and1/2 Cajun.


First it was New Math, then it was the Metric System.......where do I go now...


----------



## MooseGooser

You guys ARE a bunch of amatures at this!!!!!

Everyone knows the Value of a substance that can be used for cooking (Deep frying) and a lubricant.

Its also benificial for it to be inexpensive. Along time ago, people used a substace that fit this bill well. During the great depression, people couldnt afford the luxury of creamery butter. They used animal fat basically for a sustitute for thir cooking. (works well for REAMING and SEATING Lube)

This sustance is known as LARD!! 

The Foundation of a highly sucessful regiment of training today.
The LARDY methody!!!!! 


Man you guys need to get a clue!!!    

(Man I hope Mike Lardy doesnt read this board!!! :shock: )



Gooser


----------



## Arturo

kimsmith said:


> Do you know where they sell SmartReam. Sounds like the training book everyone could use.


SmartReam is at Barnes and Noble. It is on the shelf right next to SmartSeat.

WAH - Saw it today but didn't buy it..... It's way to advanced for me.


----------



## badbullgator

> SmartReam is at Barnes and Noble.


That Evan is the man with the plan.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

I would recommend Smartream for Dummies series. Its a simplified step by step program that makes it easy for anyone to learn duck seating. Book begins with early duckling seating and ends with advanced reaming.


----------



## MooseGooser

What do you guys think FORCE TO THE PILE really means??


Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser

Its all encrypyted deep in the literature!!

You have to read between the lines!!


Gooser


----------



## hhlabradors

WAH said:


> kimsmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know where they sell SmartReam. Sounds like the training book everyone could use.
> 
> 
> 
> SmartReam is at Barnes and Noble. It is on the shelf right next to SmartSeat.
> 
> WAH - Saw it today but didn't buy it..... It's way to advanced for me.
Click to expand...


You guys are quacking me up....


----------



## hhlabradors

Tulsa Slim said:


> I would recommend Smartream for Dummies series. Its a simplified step by step program that makes it easy for anyone to learn duck seating. Book begins with early duckling seating and ends with advanced reaming.



You are making this much harder than it has to be. What do you do all that training for, anyway??? You get your ducks in place. You give your dog a couple of casts, and when his butt is lined up properly, you hit the whistle. At this point, he should be seated.

I'm looking forward to Evan's diagram.


----------



## Jerry

I went to the County Library to see if they had "Smart Ream". The Librarian had whips and chains and I told her I didn't have a card and got the hell out of there!!!!

Jerry


----------



## lynette

I've seen this topic for a few days and thought ok what is seating a duck? these guys should know , they're clever. So I opened it :shock: :shock: 
I was also going to ask what forcing to pile is? but I'm not sure I really want to know now :roll: :roll:


----------



## doublereed

With a male dog, if it has a seating for more than 4 hrs, should a vet be called in?


----------



## kimsmith

Lynette, I'm new to this so I could be wrong. Force to a pile can be found in most good training material like books written by Mike Lardy or Evan Graham, but for some reason they left out seating a duck. So after much research and with help of our knowable RTF members we all know now where to get help with this training technique. I'm going today to get my copy of SmartReam, SmartReam for Dummies, SmartSeat and that Lard method. I will let you know which one does the job. Hey Jerry, what Library did you go to?


----------



## JS

> I'm going today to get my copy of SmartReam, SmartReam for Dummies, SmartSeat and that Lard method. I will let you know which one does the job.


FYI ... believe "SmartReam" is the only method that is "Orivice endorsed".
JS


----------



## Pasquatch

Don't you guys have cable TV . Ron Popeil came out with the REAM MACHINE in the '70's. He came out with the Ream Machine 2 shortly after - That bad boy would do 6 ducks or 3 geese simultaneously. 

I think there is also a pocket reamer for field reaming .


----------



## Uncle Bill

doublereed said:


> With a male dog, if it has a seating for more than 4 hrs, should a vet be called in?


Only if it's capable of 'reaming' for four hours do you need to consult a vet. But by that time, your dog could have been seated so many times, he'd think walking backwards was normal.

They are now developing a new product for dogs that could cause this dilemma. It's from the makers of Cialis, and it's other knockoffs...C-florence; C-bridgette; and C-abigail. The new dog formula will carry the name of C-Lassie. Ask your vet if it's right for your stud.

UB


----------



## kimsmith

I was always scared of those ads on TV, because the side effects seem worst than the problem. What side effects does C-Lassie have? Do you know of any natural herbs that would do the trick?


----------



## MooseGooser

Bill


Dont forget C-Spot run!!



Gooser


----------



## Ozpa

kimsmith said:


> I was always scared of those ads on TV, because the side effects seem worst than the problem. What side effects does C-Lassie have?


CAUTION: C-Lassie is not for puppies, nor for dogs easily excited; C-Lassie should not be used by house dogs prior to visits by young children, grandmothers, or any women you are trying to impress that might be put off by an "obvious display of excitement"; C-Lassie may cause dry mouth, which will NOT be alleviated by copious licking; C-Lassie is not legal for use on the Bayou, French-speaking Canadian provinces, or France; dogs who have taken C-Lassie should be kept confined away from all legs, excepting the receptive potential dam; DO NOT allow a dog that has taken C-Lassie to approach your leg under any circumstances; in the event that your dog has successfully grabbed your leg after taking C-Lassie you should let him finish, unless he is muzzled.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Ozpa said:


> kimsmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was always scared of those ads on TV, because the side effects seem worst than the problem. What side effects does C-Lassie have?
> 
> 
> 
> CAUTION: C-Lassie is not for puppies, nor for dogs easily excited; C-Lassie should not be used by house dogs prior to visits by young children, grandmothers, or any women you are trying to impress that might be put off by an "obvious display of excitement"; C-Lassie may cause dry mouth, which will NOT be alleviated by copious licking; C-Lassie is not legal for use on the Bayou, French-speaking Canadian provinces, or France; dogs who have taken C-Lassie should be kept confined away from all legs, excepting the receptive potential dam; DO NOT allow a dog that has taken C-Lassie to approach your leg under any circumstances; in the event that your dog has successfully grabbed your leg after taking C-Lassie you should let him finish, unless he is muzzled.
Click to expand...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Nice job Gregg. Excellant disclaimer! 

Furthermore, if a dog overdoses, you could expect the following to occur:












UB


----------



## badbullgator

HELP!
I reported in an earlier post that I had successfully seated an entire batch of ducks. Well it seems like I might have reamed and seated the wrong end. How can one tell which end is for reaming?
:shock:


----------



## MooseGooser

I cant believe I'm ignoring my real job, just to check this thread every hour or so!!  :evil: 

I cant wait to see where its heading next!!


Gooser


----------



## Tom H.

All right folks -- I've been trying to get my dog seated and it just aint working . I've read this thread about a million times and still can't figure out what I'm doing wrong . I've followed directions to a t and am about to pull my hair out ---- IS 18 weeks to early to start this :shock:
________
FERRARI F2008


----------



## Pasquatch

Hey Tom is this a **** hound :?: 

CH NiteCh "PR" Big Creek's Just a little Kinky


----------



## Tom H.

How did ya guess
________
Mflb


----------



## doublereed

> All right folks -- I've been trying to get my dog seated and it just aint working . I've read this thread about a million times and still can't figure out what I'm doing wrong . I've followed directions to a t and am about to pull my hair out ---- IS 18 weeks to early to start this Shocked


I am by no means a pro, nor have a spent the nite in a holiday inn express lately, butt i would think 18 weeks is way too young to be seating a dog. I am thinking it would be best on a mature, or nearly mature dog. If you cant wait that long, at least wait til the pup has it's adult teeth


----------



## Tom H.

That could be the problem then -- thanks doublereed I'll wait for awhile --

Pasquatch - I should also have her dates on her as she is now deceased
but I still miss the ole girl
________
M50


----------



## Pasquatch

Tom H. said:


> How did ya guess


NiteCh. Gave it away

What kind is he or she


----------



## JS

Tom H. said:


> All right folks -- I've been trying to get my dog seated and it just aint working . I've read this thread about a million times and still can't figure out what I'm doing wrong . I've followed directions to a t and am about to pull my hair out ----


Is this, by chance a British bred lab, Tom? If you are trying to seat a British dog on an American duck, you need a whole different approach. American ducks are much too quick and wary to be seated by the slower, less stylish British labs.
JS


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Is this the "swishy" thread for the new millenium?

Can't believe it's gotten to 9 pages already...

Lisa (maybe this will make it 10...)


----------



## Ozpa

doublereed said:


> All right folks -- I've been trying to get my dog seated and it just aint working . I've read this thread about a million times and still can't figure out what I'm doing wrong . I've followed directions to a t and am about to pull my hair out ---- IS 18 weeks to early to start this Shocked
> 
> 
> 
> I am by no means a pro, nor have a spent the nite in a holiday inn express lately, butt i would think 18 weeks is way too young to be seating a dog. I am thinking it would be best on a mature, or nearly mature dog. If you cant wait that long, at least wait til the pup has it's adult teeth
Click to expand...

18 weeks is by no means to young to begin training for seating, although you should not, under any circumstances allow an 18 week old to seat a mature mallard. 

For pups of this age we prefer to begin seating with smaller birds, such as sparrows. DO NOT use Swallows. (Swallows are allowed only in Schutzhund Seating in the Spitz group, in the infamous Spitz/Swallows Trials). By six months your pup should have worked up to seating teal. If your dog will be a goose dog, you can work on seating your gooser with Richardsons and/or Ross's starting at about 60 lbs. Be advised that a special reamer will be needed for the differently shaped head and bill of the geese.


----------



## Tom H.

JS - not british matter of fact I just figured the problem out -- 18 week old coonhound , No wonder he wasn't interested 
________
Drugtest


----------



## JS

Well, no wonder you're having problems!!! Will he seat on a ****? :roll: 
JS


----------



## Tom H.

well that I don't know - been training him as a duck dog not a hound dog 
reckon I'd best get to work on training him for ***** now (man am I a dumba$$) will let ya know if I can get him to seat a **** though
________
Buy Extreme Q Vaporizer


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Everybody knows, if you want your retriever to succeed in seating, you have to get him the proper seating tool. There are a variety of seating tools on the market. Here is one of the more popular models, but takes an advanced retriever to handle it.

/Paul

http://www.hunt101.com/?p=312113&c=500&z=1


----------



## MooseGooser

This has progressed WAYYYYY Past the simple reamer!

I wouldnt know where to by that "special" tool.

My wife saw it and just gasped!!!!! :shock: 

Is this something available on the web??????

Not for the wife and I mind you! 8) Strictly for the POOCH!  


Gooser 
(might even come in handy when Goosin them Moose)


----------



## Carol Cassity

Thank-you
This was just what I needed after the start of a new school year - a good - no great laugh.

Carol

PS I had heard of a duck-seating drill, but had never actually used one so that's why it isn't in the drill book


----------



## badbullgator

Oh my! That tool will need some reaming lube no doubt :shock:


----------



## Uncle Bill

JS said:


> Well, no wonder you're having problems!!! Will he seat on a ****? :roll:
> JS


WHOA!!! Let's not go THERE. This is after all a respectable RETRIEVER forum. We can't be having these informative threads getting hijacked by some coonhound *******. :roll: :roll: 

Oops! I AM sorry Tom.  Coming from ILLINOIS, and then Central, By God, Illinois...shouldn't give us reason to lay that CA nomeclature on you. I do apologize. :lol: :lol: 

But you have to understand, while some may be willing to help in the training of the proper seating of a ******* on it's respective prey, we are primarily interested in furthering this training strictly for the retriever breeds.

Meaning no disrespect, but we have our pride. :roll: 

UB


----------



## msdaisey

I have not had time to sit down and read this until now, and it gave me the serious laugh I needed!!!!

Perhaps seat reaming, etc. is some part of the voodoo???


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Its getting hard to seat still and read it all....

/Paul


----------



## lynette

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Its getting hard to seat still and read it all....
> 
> /Paul


This thread is taking longer and longer to read. I wonder how many pages it will get to before we all need our seats rereamed :?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Guess we'll just have to seat back and seat where it goes...better wear a seat belt....












/Paul


----------



## lynette

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Guess we'll just have to seat back and seat where it goes...better wear a seat belt....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /Paul


Wow, cute dog, looks like a longhaired Kelpie, bet he doesn't need to seat ducks, just sheep :shock: can't believe I said that, I.m not from N.Z.


----------



## kimsmith

I just found a new training tool for seat on a duck. If anyone would like one I will make you a deal. I will have to wait until I get my book first to figure out how to use it.


----------



## Targander

Hey Jerry,

Actually took your lead and went to OUR library here in Oconomowoc (now say that 3 times!). I asked the head librarian for ANY books or "tools" to use on seating ducks or ***** for Retrievers or Hounds. 

She went back to her office and came out with a "cattle prod" :shock: :shock: 

I then asked her if she knew you :twisted: :lol:


----------



## badbullgator

Speaking of Jerry (UIM)
Chris is going to fire you for this thread. If this is not UI nothing is.
(sorry, I just had to make this go 11 pages)


----------



## MooseGooser

Jerry

That picture of the dog holding a "special seating tool " IS kind of disturbing!!

The dogs EYES even look they are bugged out a little! :shock: 


Gooser


----------



## kimsmith

Jerry hasn't posted in awhile, because he is out training for seat on a duck. If he figures it out, his thoughts are he could make millions. Either that or he is back at the library.


----------



## Roger Perry

MooseGooser said:


> The dogs EYES even look they are *bugged* out a little! :shock:
> Gooser


More like buggered out :lol:


----------



## Roger Perry

here is other possibilitys for dog not seating on a duck
http://www.dogandduckpub.com/pub.html
http://www.citidexli.com/seat/liduck.html


----------



## Ozpa

WARNING

Duck seating can be addictive:


http://images.google.com/imgres?img...s?q=dog+duck&start=80&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&sa=N


----------



## Roger Perry

STOCKHOLM - A rubber *duck sat in a dog?s *stomach for five years before being removed by Swedish vets last week, a local newspaper reported on Tuesday.

The owner of "Apollo," a boxer dog, assumed the toy had dissolved in his stomach over the years as it had not come out any other way, Daily paper Lanstidningen said.

But the owner, from the northern Swedish town of Ostersund, took the animal to a vet when it began vomiting and refused to drink, and the toy was removed.


----------



## Tom H.

UB - being one who has grown up around hounds and has had hounds long before ever getting me a duck type dog . I must say thay being called a ******* is of utmost importance to me ---- See it's not derogitory in anyway some of us feel it is a fitting title --- Now I do respect your stance as to this forum being dedicated to the training of retriever but I feel everyone should broaden thier horizons and try something new once in awhile and that is why I got myself a duck dog , well that and I got tired of going and getting my own chickens . Anyway I'm off my coonhound soapbox now . 

I'm gonna go outside now and see If I can teach my 14 month old BLM to seat a duck correctly .. At least I know where to get professional help from if I mess up - Thanks Y'all --- 


The ******* in ILLINOIS
________
OBESITY FORUMS


----------



## Bubba

Tom,

Sure glad to see you gave up trying to seat your dog on a ****. Everyone here knows that coonhounds have a totally different flange assembly and are specifically made for seating *****. The Labrador has a duck specific flange and once it is correctly reamed, is highly appropriate for seating ducks (given the proper sealing compound Check with Cantrell for more information on that subject). Now your common Golden Retriever on the other hand are specifically adapted to frisbee seating and in general are poorly adapted to duck seating. Typically they require a gasket material (AKA bandanna) to facilitate a quality duck seat.

You're welcome

Bubba


----------



## Uncle Bill

Dear Tom H.,

Or should we be hailing you as the 'CaiI?' (I've been know to acronym almost anything on this here board.) hehhehhehheh :wink: 

It's still my observation that when we involk the coonazz name, we have all sorts of them climbing on board offering everything from their ******* daze as a hoodlum, to their now revered position of a cajun chef. Between Jay D., Franco Bootay, and that LSU Tiger...the renowned Cat Squirrel, just the mention of a coonazz in the neighborhood brings them out encouraging their hordes.

Then when they comment, that hunyaker from Ft. Smith gets to blowing smoke to where the UIM would pop a fuse keeping up with his zapper. Once that begins, this very respectable thread will sink into the gutter, as WAH-WAH starts proffering his football playing monkey, and then all heyl brakes loose.

Hope you can unnerstan' the very slippery slope we are trying to balance on here. We are indeed only one post away from the Gooser pushing this over the cliff as it is.

It's certainly not my place to put down any coonhounds or their handlers. I just happen to know they are very dangerous when it comes to talk about reaming, having witnesses that poor soul that fell out of a tree while on a **** hunt one night. No breed can grin as big as Old Blue.

Hope you can be sympathetic here, and see the bigger picture.

UB


----------



## Tom H.

UB --

I understand completly -- Especially after all the clarifaction you
have just giving me .. 

Now maybe I'll sit back and try to learn how to train myself
a duckdog worth talking about 


Your pal 

CaiI
________
Nevada marijuana dispensaries


----------



## KNorman

> It's still my observation that when we involk the coonazz name, we have all sorts of them climbing on board offering everything from their ******* daze as a hoodlum, to their now revered position of a cajun chef. Between Jay D., Franco Bootay, and that LSU Tiger...the renowned Cat Squirrel, just the mention of a coonazz in the neighborhood brings them out encouraging their hordes.


    

I'll have to send you my popcorn butter recipe sometime.

And what's a "horde"? It sounds like she has something nasty what ever she is....


----------



## Franco

Cat Squirrel said:


> [
> And what's a "horde"? It sounds like she has something nasty what ever she is....


That's what they call their wimmen north of Baton Rouge!


----------



## KNorman

Mr Booty said:


> Cat Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> And what's a "horde"? It sounds like she has something nasty what ever she is....
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they call their wimmen north of Baton Rouge!
Click to expand...


Ohhhhh....

Hey Booty!!! Ya know why they call 'em Southern Belles?


----------



## Franco

No, what?

And Lord, I tried to stay out of this thread! :? 

And, I knew what the young man was asking with his original post. CS, you got it right a few pages back.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Man, I haven't heard this much about hounds in a ****'s age. There are some very tricky aspects to seating a coonhound. As Steve mentioned, the right sealing compound is critical, and while it is drying it is best to have a sign in your car letting people know the coonhound is being seated.










While seating a coonhound is certainly different than a retriever, keep in mind that water force does not always turn out as expected. A properly seated coonhound will go through water force without difficulty but if you do use the wrong compound, then the seat will leak and all kinds of issues can arise. For example the desire to get in water will over ride the treeing instinct so prevalent in coonhounds and result in completely undesirable results. This picture shows clearly what can happen when the seating process goes wrong. Notice the bear is completely confused on what direction it should head to climb a tree, and the hound is focusing only on maintaining a straight line into water. 










When raising a young coonhound, keep in mind that they need plenty of rest so they have the strength to survive the seating procedure, a couch works nicely...provided they will seat still long enough...










/Paul


----------



## Tom H.

No wonder people have problems seating coonhounds --
specially when they are hunting walkers and blueticks
________
Buy Roor Bongs


----------



## Bubba

Improper seating of coonhounds is a serious problem in some parts of the country.

http://subliminalkoolaid.com/archives/2005/06/28/worst-hunting-dogever/


Bubba


----------



## badbullgator

Damn Bubba. That aint your dog is it?
ROFLMAO :lol:


----------



## Tom H.

my point exactly Bubba ---- Walker dog !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Only in thier breed can you find the untrainables
________
HOME MADE VAPORIZER


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Bubba said:


> Improper seating of coonhounds is a serious problem in some parts of the country.
> 
> http://subliminalkoolaid.com/archives/2005/06/28/worst-hunting-dogever/
> 
> 
> Bubba


Looks like he attained a full seal in the seat area, but the compound is most questionable and most likely will not produce....

/Paul


----------



## Bill Watson

I just got back from the surplus store and they had a large flairing tool that should make both reaming and seating even more sucessful. By flairing first it should make the reaming go easier and much more precise, therefore making the seating a much neater job, requiring less seating wax. I sure hopes this helps, particularly wit them **** hounds. Bill
________
SENSUALSEDUCTIONANDSLIMCITYGIRL LIVE


----------



## Bubba

Badbullgator said:


> Damn Bubba. That aint your dog is it?
> ROFLMAO :lol:


Unfortunately I have to admit he is in fact my dog. Got him from a guy down in San Fransisco a few years ago.  :shock: 

Bubba


----------



## badbullgator

Buyer beware when you buy a dog in San Fransisco :shock:


----------



## Bubba

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=22976

Don't suppose that old **** is on the loose again?

Just wondering regards

Bubba


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Badbullgator said:


> Buyer beware when you buy a dog in San Fransisco :shock:


That is why seat protection is so important....










/Paul


----------



## Tom H.

It has been decided by me that I really can't wait till monday to go back to work -- This is WAY to much fun
________
Buy Cheap Vaporizer


----------



## Guest

Hey Tom H ur not from bureau illinois are you


----------



## Tom H.

No I'm not I'm from canton about 45 minutes south of peoria
________
Atlas honda cg 125


----------



## Guest

Sorry I knew a Tom that used to live in Bureau that was from Baton Rouge I think.. Canton you got the nice hot springs to hunt for Greenheads


----------



## Tom H.

All I can say about shooting water chickens is that we don't do to awful bad -- drew several good blinds on state places this yr so only time will tell what happens ---- Damn it there I go againg hijacking this seating thread --- pm me and we can talk ducks ---- 

Sorry folks carry on , carry on ,-- still trying to get my dog to seat properly 

Everyones Pal 

CaiI
________
LEXUS LINK


----------



## MooseGooser

Dont know if this might help explain my expertise in this threads subject matter.

I have been known to apply such technology to a number of applications.

One of the events happened to get me my nickname, and username on this board.

After another event I became known as Mr.Ed and have been happily married for 12 yrs!



*Them Moose goosers*
How about them Moose goosers, Ain't they cluse?
Up in them boondocks, goosin' them moose
Goosin' them huge moose, goosin' them tiny,
Goosin them medlin' moose in they hinny!
Look at them Moose goosers, Ain't they dumb?
Some use an umbrella, some use they thumb.
Them obtuse Moose goosers, sneakin' through the woods,
pokin' they snoozey moose in they goods,
How to be a Moose gooser? It'll turn you puce; 
Get your gooser loose, and rouse a drowsy moose!

*Them Duck Pluckers*
How about them Duck Pluckers, Ain't they a shmucks?
Pluckin' them fearthers off 'o them ducks.
Pluckin' them Mallards, pluckin' them Coots,
Pluckin' they duck hairs out by the roots!
Look at them Duck Pluckers, Ain't they theifs?
Some use tweezers, Some use a teeth.
Them feather pluckin' Duck Pluckers, hidin' in the sticks,
Buggin' they plucky ducks, getttin' they kicks.
How to be a Duck Plucker? No way to duck it; 
Rustle up a duck or two, boy just pluck it!


*Them Doodle Dashers*
How about them doodle dashers, ain't they jewls?
Jumpin' out o' bushes, waivin' they tools.
Jumpin' out o' palm trees, jumpin' out o' shrubs,
Leapin' out o' flowerbeds, waivin' they nubs.
Look at them doodle dashers, ain't they queer,
flagin' they tally-wacker, then disappear.
Them ever-lovin' doodle dashers, ain't they pearls,
Waivin' they doodle-knobs, at them girls.
How to be a doodle dasher? Well, you don't need a ticket;
Get your dandy doodle handy, jump from a thicket!


Gooser

P.S. (No Kids!)


----------



## kimsmith

Guy's I'm sorry to say either MooseGooser has gone over the edge reading this thread or he has gone over the edge trying to train his dog to seat on a duck.


----------



## MooseGooser

EXCUSE ME???????


I'll have you know that my dog is the duck seatinist Mongrel you'll ever encounter!!!!!  

Cant pass a Finished test YET, but if they ever have a *SRS Dock Dog Duck Seating Contest, *I'll be there!!!! (say THAT fast 5 times)


Gooser


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Im looking forward to the ESPN Super Seating Series in the Great outdoor games this year. Some of the top seated dogs in the country will showcase in the first televised seating compition in history. (Always been done in the closet in the past )


----------



## lynette

MooseGooser said:


> Dont know if this might help explain my expertise in this threads subject matter.
> 
> I have been known to apply such technology to a number of applications.
> 
> One of the events happened to get me my nickname, and username on this board.
> 
> After another event I became known as Mr.Ed and have been happily married for 12 yrs!
> 
> 
> 
> *Them Moose goosers*
> How about them Moose goosers, Ain't they cluse?
> Up in them boondocks, goosin' them moose
> Goosin' them huge moose, goosin' them tiny,
> Goosin them medlin' moose in they hinny!
> Look at them Moose goosers, Ain't they dumb?
> Some use an umbrella, some use they thumb.
> Them obtuse Moose goosers, sneakin' through the woods,
> pokin' they snoozey moose in they goods,
> How to be a Moose gooser? It'll turn you puce;
> Get your gooser loose, and rouse a drowsy moose!
> 
> *Them Duck Pluckers*
> How about them Duck Pluckers, Ain't they a shmucks?
> Pluckin' them fearthers off 'o them ducks.
> Pluckin' them Mallards, pluckin' them Coots,
> Pluckin' they duck hairs out by the roots!
> Look at them Duck Pluckers, Ain't they theifs?
> Some use tweezers, Some use a teeth.
> Them feather pluckin' Duck Pluckers, hidin' in the sticks,
> Buggin' they plucky ducks, getttin' they kicks.
> How to be a Duck Plucker? No way to duck it;
> Rustle up a duck or two, boy just pluck it!
> 
> 
> *Them Doodle Dashers*
> How about them doodle dashers, ain't they jewls?
> Jumpin' out o' bushes, waivin' they tools.
> Jumpin' out o' palm trees, jumpin' out o' shrubs,
> Leapin' out o' flowerbeds, waivin' they nubs.
> Look at them doodle dashers, ain't they queer,
> flagin' they tally-wacker, then disappear.
> Them ever-lovin' doodle dashers, ain't they pearls,
> Waivin' they doodle-knobs, at them girls.
> How to be a doodle dasher? Well, you don't need a ticket;
> Get your dandy doodle handy, jump from a thicket!
> 
> 
> Gooser
> 
> P.S. (No Kids!)


I just spat my coffee all over my monitor :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uncle Bill

You are a tough act to follow der Gooser. But in the land of Moose Goosin' and Duck Pluckin', is the renowned team of Ole and Lena and Sven. (Hey who's countin')

And since this thread has progressed to the most disgraceful gob of GDG, I'll add this bit of titillation for the UIM to deal with.

UB

PS...just guess which 1500 point handler this came from? But it's an oldie but goodie, so enjoy.



Ole and Sven were fishing one day when Sven pulled out a cigar.

Finding that he had no matches, he asked Ole for a light.



"Ya, shure, I tink I haff a lighter," Ole replied. Then reaching

into his tackle box, he pulled out a lighter 10 inches long.



"Yiminy Cricket!" exclaimed Sven, taking the huge lighter in

his hands.



"Vhere did yew get dat monster??"



"Vell," replied Ole, "I got it from my Genie."



"You haff a genie in yor tackle box?" Sven asked.



"Ya, shure, right here in my tackle box," says Ole.



"Could I see him?".......So Ole opens his tackle box and sure

enough, out pops the genie.



Addressing the genie, Sven says, "Hey dere! I'm a good friend of

your Master. Vill you grant me vun vish?"



"Yes, I will," says the genie...So Sven asks the genie for a

million bucks. The genie disappears back into the tackle box leaving Sven

sitting there, waiting for his million bucks.



Shortly, the sky darkens and is filled with the sound of a

million ducks, flying overhead....Over the roar of the million ducks, Sven yells

at Ole, "I asked for a million BUCKS, not a million ducks!"



Ole answers, "Ya, I forgot to tell yew, Sven, da genie is hard of

hearing. Do yew really tink I asked for a 10-inch BIC?"


----------



## MooseGooser

I just noticed that this thread was "nearly" at the bottom of the page!!probably to disappear into oblivion!!

Just wanted to remind everyone how idiotic this discussion was and *I* wish it would just go away!!!!    :twisted: :twisted: 



Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser

I know exactly which 1500 pointer that came from!!!    


ROFLMAO  


gooser


----------



## Tom H.

A walrus with whiskers 
is not a good pet 
And a walrus which whispers 
is worse even yet 
When a walrus lisps whispers 
through tough wet whiskers
your poor daddy's ear 
will get blispers and blisker 

Dr Suess 

Fritz needs Fred and Fred needs Fritz 
Fritz feeds Fred and Fred feeds Fritz 
Fred feeds Fritz with ritzy Fritz food
And Fritz , feeds Fred with ritzy Frits food 
And Fritz when fed has often said 
I'm a Fred fed Fritz 
Fred's a Fritz fed Fred 

Dr Suess 

and yes I do have kids 


Sorry folks this thread isn't going to die that easy as long as I'm on vacation 

CaiI
________
EXTREME Q


----------



## kimsmith

I?ve decided to sponsor a World Retriever Seat on a Duck contest. Entries will be $1000.00 and we will only take the best 200 FT or HT Seat on Duck contestants. We will pay out half of the entries to winner. Everyone else will be losers and get nothing. Please start posting your dog entries with full name.


----------



## BAWANA

SODFCH REAMER SCREAMER MS
(SEAT ON DUCK FIELD CHAMP) (MASTER SEATER)


----------



## BAWANA

Oh yeah call name ''anus''


----------



## Ozpa

FT vs. HT Duck Seaters:

Primary differences:

1) FT ducks to be seated are white only, HT ducks come in any natural color

2) FT duck seating is preceeded by a shot, the duck remains silent... in hunt test seating the duck is expected to squawk or quack while being seated, shots may be fired at any time

3) FT ducks typically have longer necks and leave longer marks;

4) FT blinds are placed on the ducks...HT blinds are placed on the dogs

5) FT and HT's both typically expect only single seats to be performed in the early stages, however Open Seaters often seat up to four ducks at a time (thus the name "Open Seater")


----------



## MooseGooser

Entry #7

*Goosers Sweet Peat on a Ducks Seat!*

Call Name: *Doodle Noodle*



Just where in the HECK *IS* Jerry!!!



Gooser


----------



## JohnS

Notice the proper Seating technique







Now this dog is properly seated and ready to ream.


----------



## JohnS

Ozpa said:


> in hunt test seating the duck is expected to squawk or quack while being seated


This may be done by reaming the duck if necessary. :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## badbullgator

I wonder what the economic impact of this thread has been so far. Think of all the lost hours of work everyone has had due to the addictive nature of this thread. :?:


----------



## Peake

I wonder if a dawg propperly SEATED on their DUCK while under the influence of RUM would immediatly be Failed and asked to leave Test grounds??? :shock: 
Peake
________
Portable Butane Herbal Vaporizer Handheld


----------



## Losthwy

Fourteen pages and counting on this thread, what is wrong with this picture? Doesn't anyone have better things to do? Watching soap operas would be more productive.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Ozpa said:


> 5) FT and HT's both typically expect only single seats to be performed in the early stages, however Open Seaters often seat up to four ducks at a time (thus the name "Open Seater")


Or referred to by the elders in the game as a "Four-holer". This proved to not be very popular, and was quickly nicknamed the "Foul-holer". So it's easy to see how some of the pilgrims mistook it for a "Fowl-holer", and the contest moved from there.

Due to constraints on materials, however, the old 4-holer was abandoned in favor of the ever popular 2-holer. Just to illustrate the popularity of that famous landmark near any dwelling, was this salute:

There was a young man from Kilbride
Who fell through a 2-holer, and died.

His grief stricken brother
Fell through the other,

And now they're interred side by side.

UB


----------



## KJB

Losthwy said:


> Fourteen pages and counting on this thread, what is wrong with this picture? Doesn't anyone have better things to do? Watching soap operas would be more productive.


This is doubtless the result of the lost of the Swishy thread. There is a lot of boredom in America on a work day.....  Besides, this thread is way funnier than soap operas (I guess, can't say I've watched a soap in about 20 years, but even if the acting has improved, they still are not funny)


----------



## MooseGooser

Bill

Your last post is exactly why I keep comming back!    

This board is FINALLY becomming the entertainment that I look forward to each day!! :shock: 


GOD!! I'm such a Loser!!!





gooser


----------



## Bill Watson

Well, why not? There is nothing on the boob tube worth a flip and us elderly folks need something to amuse ourselves with. UB, where did you get that big Bic? All I have is an old zippo that used to work just fine, but lately I can't keep fluid in it. That is life though, I guess. This game is still the best way to grow old gracefully. Keep on keeping on. Bless you Cris. Bill
________
Vaporizers


----------



## MooseGooser

*QUOTE;*

I have is an old zippo that used to work just fine, but lately I can't keep fluid in it.

WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY to much information!! :shock: 

JERRY!!!!!!!!!


Gooser(who had to have his zippo reamed lately for the same reason)


----------



## Ozpa

Bill Watson said:


> All I have is an old zippo that used to work just fine, but lately I can't keep fluid in it.


Sounds like a training problem to me.

Exactly HOW have you been using your reamer?


----------



## MikeBoley

Doesnt aNGIE GET ALL HER dOGS sEATED ON dUCKS BY 14 MONTHS?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

My new boss just gave me a thorough seating, one that I most likely will not forget. Now that the seating process has been thoroughly demonstrated on my seat, I believe I can put it into my training program. Thankfully, I'm sharing this experience with all of you on his time, as my time is valuable.

/Paul


----------



## badbullgator

Careful. I got scolded for misquoting Angie on another board. Get it right she has them at a master duck seating level by 24 months. :lol:


----------



## MikeBoley

Does this mean Angie will ream me? :lol:


----------



## hhlabradors

Peake said:


> I wonder if a dawg propperly SEATED on their DUCK while under the influence of RUM would immediatly be Failed and asked to leave Test grounds??? :shock:
> Peake



If your dog's had so much rum he's SITTING on the duck, I think it'd be safer just to let him sit there until he sobers up. Sometimes when you've had so much rum you have to sit down, the walking after that doesn't go so well. (Don't ask me how I know this.) If he staggers back to the line with a duck stuck on his butt, doesn't he lose points for trainability, or style, or something?

Or... given the number of judges on this forum and the way they're taking to this thread, maybe he would gain points!


----------



## jpw

while I haven't scanned all the pages of this thread, I think my feelings can best be described in song...

_Seasons don't fear the REAMER, 
nor do the wind, the sun or the rain..._


----------



## Ozpa

jpw said:


> _Seasons don't fear the REAMER,
> nor do the wind, the sun or the rain..._


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ozpa

jpw said:


> _Seasons don't fear the REAMER,
> nor do the wind, the sun or the rain..._


whilst laughing at your lyrics, I realized what the following lines to that song contained...

_you can be like they are...._ :shock:


----------



## jpw

Ozpa -

with that in mind, I'll stick with the wisdom that says, 

"all things are possible, but NOT ALL THINGS ARE PROFITABLE..."

I hope we all know where the line is :wink:


----------



## Ozpa

jpw said:


> I hope we all know where the line is :wink:


unfortunately, in duck seating, the "LINE" is where it all begins.

one more thing about FT's that you should all know...instead of calling "dog number X" to the line they say 

Gentleman (or Lady) Assume the Position!


----------



## FOM

For those who are new to the forum and have a new puppy I thought I would bump this thread to the top for your reference. :wink: 

Enjoy!

FOM


----------



## Terry Britton

I am interested in my dog seating pheasants. 

It seems like the pheasants are always running out the other side of the field when we get out of the truck except for opening weekend. If the dog could seat them, then maybe it would be possible to get some shooting in. :roll:


----------



## badbullgator

Terry Britton said:


> I am interested in my dog seating pheasants.
> 
> It seems like the pheasants are always running out the other side of the field when we get out of the truck except for opening weekend. If the dog could seat them, then maybe it would be possible to get some shooting in. :roll:


Terry
We don't have pheasants down here so I really don't know much about seating them, but I would think you could use some of the procedures mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Bill Watson

Good Lord, It's back! Bill
________
BUY E CIGARETTE


----------



## MooseGooser

Lainee:

Of all thigs to dig up and re-post!!

Today however is a Hallowed Day!! There are much more important things to talk about today than unco-operative ducks that need a good case of Seat Reaming.

Many people who posted here got confused as to what entity(animal) needed the seat reaming. Many thought it to be the dog, and I thought I would be introuble for sure from some owner or pro trainer who now had a dog that carried a duck around in its Arse! I fully expected to see a full picture on the cover of a HRC Magazine !! (TiTled "New way to pick up a Double")
I am Greatful this thread finally died!! Please Please let it go before something REALLY bad and embarrasing happens!!


----------



## Vicky Trainor

MooseGooser said:


> Lainee:
> 
> Of all thigs to dig up and re-post!!
> 
> ...
> 
> I am Greatful this thread finally died!! Please Please let it go before something REALLY bad and embarrasing happens!!


Lainee,

Don't you have a wedding/reception/honeymoon to plan!?! :wink: 
 :wink: 
Vicky


----------



## pupaloo

OMG this is hysterical!


----------



## paul young

actually, we may have been on the wrong page altogether; perhaps what was being asked was how to properly seat a duck in a duck "mortar". (think potato gun on a LARGE scale.)

i believe seating success begins with proper wadding....... :wink: -paul


----------



## Devlin

Has anyone thought to simply ask the duck nicely to be seated and then offer it a lively little Chardonnay (don't bother wastin' a Lone Star or a Bud on a duck) and some interesting conversation? Don't know why it's such a big deal...it usually worked for me when I wanted a purty young filly to join me at my table. But that was before...NOTICE I SAID BEFORE...I married the perfect woman!


----------



## Paul-TEXAS

Maybe a clicker might help.

Paul-TEXAS


----------



## larrynogaj

*seat*

I didn't respond to this the first time around, and I'll be damned if I'm going to the second time either. OOPS, I think I just did.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Oh.....seat back, here we go again...

/Paul


----------



## Roger Perry

bump


----------



## Pasquatch

chris cormier said:


> I HAVE A YELLOW LAB MALE 9 MOUTHS OLD HE IS DOING VERY GOOD SEATING OUT BUT HE WILL NOT SEAT ON A DUCK HELP ME


Just in case anyone has forgotten the original question.

Chris has a Yellow male Lab  

It has 9 mouths :shock: 

He is old, but doing good  

Will not seat on a Duck :shock: 

Help Him, Please


----------



## FOM

Is poor chris still around or did we scare him off?? BTW what is his dogs name?

FOM


----------



## MooseGooser

The original question from Cris has to be the best f'd up question ever asked!!
But please let this die!!!!

Gooser (Do any of you have pre -reamed and freshly seated ducks available?? I'm right at this criticle point with the pup!)


----------



## Ozpa

A related question has come up since this was first posted:

My father recently bought a bird dog.

It won't fly.

Any suggestions?

Todd


----------



## hhlabradors

Ozpa said:


> My father recently bought a bird dog.
> 
> It won't fly.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Todd



Get a fly swatter.

Just when I thought I was having a bad week, this thread resurfaced. Thanks! I appreciate the giggles.


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Just so long as nobody brings up the Swishy Mod thread.

Oh.

No.

Lisa


----------



## MooseGooser

OK!!! You asked for it!!

Although I think we should start another thread.

I personally know a dude who developed a mechanical device that has turned out to be very useful in the retriever trainer world. Its pupose however wasnot originally designed for what it is being used for today!

Its the Winger!! He too had a pup that wouldnt fly!! He tried for days on end with the device, but to no availe!! The way he decided to market it for bird use was while he was trying to get the dog to fly, he thought it might help the dog understand, if the dog sat and watched a bird go out of the contraption!! Then a different light and circuit went on!!

Again ----- Anytime I can be of service!!

Gooser


----------



## Terry Britton

I got Ginger to sit on a pheasant last weekend. Does that count for anything?

She was flushing birds out in front of me, and i gave her a sit whistle when I thought she was getting too far out (15 yards). She kept looking to her left, and a rooster flushed with Ginger sitting on its tail feathers when we walked up closer. It turned out to be an easy retrieve with a community shot bird.


----------



## onegunguy

This is priceless!

And to think I almost missed it! A fella takes a short hiatus and...

Hey MooseGooser... Was up in Northern WI grouse hunting at the parents a while back and tried a new beer at this bar out in the boonies.

It's called Moose Drool. No sh!t! 

This 9 mouthed dog could have downed a twelver of this and he could seat to anything!!

Just wanted to contribute!

Onegun


----------



## Jerry

I still think the FUNNIEST response was when WAH, W, or whatever name he was using at the time, posted that Chris must have a helluva TEETH cleaning bill.  

Jerry


----------



## K G

I want to see that 9 mouthed dog....he could pick up a quad and a double blind on one send and still have toofer room left over....

kg


----------



## MooseGooser

OneGUNGUY!

That Moose Drool beer comes from the true North country Goosers!
Morthern WI is the MooseGoosin Mecca!
They live by this Poem!:

*Them Moose goosers*

How about them Moose goosers, Ain't they cluse?
Up in them boondocks, goosin' them moose
Goosin' them huge moose, goosin' them tiny,
Goosin them medlin' moose in they hinny!
Look at them Moose goosers, Ain't they dumb?
Some use an umbrella, some use they thumb.
Them obtuse Moose goosers, sneakin' through the woods,
pokin' they snoozey moose in they goods,
How to be a Moose gooser? It'll turn you puce; 
Get your gooser loose, and rouse a drowsy moose!

Another that draws attention the the Duck seating Tradition is the following:

*Them Duck Pluckers*

How about them Duck Pluckers, Ain't they a shmucks?
Pluckin' them fearthers off 'o them ducks.
Pluckin' them Mallards, pluckin' them Coots,
Pluckin' they duck hairs out by the roots!
Look at them Duck Pluckers, Ain't they theifs?
Some use tweezers, Some use a teeth.
Them feather pluckin' Duck Pluckers, hidin' in the sticks,
Buggin' they plucky ducks, getttin' they kicks.
How to be a Duck Plucker? No way to duck it; 
Rustle up a duck or two, boy just pluck it!


Gooser (I wish this thread would just go away!)


----------



## RAB

That is sad. :lol: Yall really took this one and ran w/ it. Btw my dog will not seats on a duck either. He just cant get comfortable. What should i do?? Get a bigger dog or smaller duck :lol: 8)


----------



## Arturo

RAB said:


> What should i do?? Get a bigger dog or smaller duck :lol: 8)


 I don't have the answer to your question! But I can say that you have the right attitude.

Duck seatin' regards,
Dubaya


----------



## achiro

Try as I might, I really still don't get this thread after the third post and especially after about the third page.


----------



## MooseGooser

RAB____


Follow yor letters in your "handle" and *R*oundup *A*nother *B*ird!

You might have the young of the year Fowl! It may have never been seated before! The dog will eventually have to be able to cope with this. Somedogs are more understanding than others ,and will take their time with the Youngins!

When first starting out with the seating proceedure, its wise to start out with an *OLD Wood Wench*!! They are much more experianced, and I find the dog is more comfortable and less stressed. 

I then move on to an older Drake!! There are videos of this available. One of which came close to winning this years best Picture at the oscars! Something about getting a broke back on a mountain!

Just remember the Golden rule with this proceedure. If either animals eyes are bugging, You have to take a step back and evaluate the proceedure!

Helpful reguards 

Gooser (Jerry PLEASE!!!! PLEASE!!!!! PLEASE!!!!   ))


----------



## RAB

:lol: :lol: This is so freaking funny!!!!! Keep up the good work yall the new concept for seating ducks has almost been mastered. 8)


----------



## Terry Britton

We haven't mastered Seating on a duck yet, but I did get Ginger to sit on the tail of a pheasant on the last weekend of the season in KS. She started getting too far out when the group stopped, so I gave her a sit whistle. The comotion was funny.


----------



## BillyA

Here's the problem

www.dogandduckpub.com

Too Much time at the pub.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

I can understand your confusion Achiro, Seating a Duck is a very complicated and technical process. Some of the first duck seating experiments were attempted on Skylab and continue now on the new international space station. Perhaps Gerard could fill us in on NASA's roll and the history of duck seating is space. There's a lot we take for granted in this technical age of duck seating. It is a lot easier for the average Joe to properly seat a duck now than ever before. Good luck, and may the Force be with you.


----------



## Ozpa

Tulsa Slim said:


> Some of the first duck seating experiments were attempted on Skylab and continue now on the new international space station.


That Zero-G duck seating is tricky stuff. You can't rely on weight to properly seal the duck-orifice junction. From what I hear, MOST experimentors are currently using negative air pressure to pull the bill in to the proper location. The negative air pressure is usually achieved by the action commonly know as "pucker".

As our scientists have learned, it takes a lot of pucker factor to properly suck a duck.

Todd


----------



## Jerry

As your *Useless Information Moderator*, I take my job seriously.

After reading every word in this entire thread, I find that you guys & gals deserve a pat on the back!!!

I haven't found one thing that needs to be moderated.

Keep up the good work and make Chris happy.

Thank you for your patience.

Jerry


----------



## MooseGooser

Ozpa said

Quote:


As our scientists have learned, it takes a lot of pucker factor to properly *SUCK* a duck. 



This is a totaly new subject matter!!!
I will give advice on SEATING, but if you are on a journey of Duck SUCKING, then your on your own!!

This is why I resigned my job in Aerospace after 15 yrs of devotion!
You Aero boys are always on the cutting edge!!! BUT, I want no part of this!!!

Gooser


----------



## Jerry

OOPS, I hadn't seen OZPA's post!!!!

I'm seriously considering ZAPPIN his A$$!!!!!

Jerry


----------



## MooseGooser

I spose there are some specific "METRIC" (british) bred dogs that pretty much suck at everything they do!!!. I guess you could use THESE for this type of experiment, but, There are things I will just NOT expect my dog(American) to perform!! Force fetched or not!!!!

Gooser

(That'll get this thread locked!!!)
Or me sent to the corner!!  Or hit in the head with a Battery!!


----------



## BillyA

This was an earlier post from our boy Chris, I kinda believe his mind is working faster than his fingers, or somethin like that
. Chris if you read this , please take it in stride. It's all in fun. 


I AM LOOKING FOR A CD RUM TRAINING LABS CAN SOME ONE GIVE ME A SIT O FIND ONE


----------



## Ozpa

First: lets be perfectly clear, I don't engage in, nor do I condone, duck sucking. Its those cutting-edge aero-space scientists that have made that their "pet" project.

Second: My discussions to this point had been directed at duck seating of a terrestrial nature only. Not until Tulsa Slim suggested an extra-terrestrial space seating (and invoked the "FORCE"---as opposed to "The FORCE FETCH") did I feel the need to alert y'all to the duck suckers in space.


----------



## Jerry

OH, ok now I understand the context.

You still good to go.

Jerry


----------



## MooseGooser

OZPA and Jerry!

Now that you have clarified your stance, Will you allow me to withdraw my statement of British Duck Sucking Dogs???

Lets take a concensus vote!!

There will be no Duck Sucking allowed on RTF!!

Gooser


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Seating a duck and then pulling it down to a vacuum of 500 microns or more is the only way to insure a air tight seat. This process is sometimes referred to as duck sucking and should not be confused with sucking duck.


----------



## Latisha

BillyA said:


> I AM LOOKING FOR A CD RUM TRAINING LABS CAN SOME ONE GIVE ME A SIT O FIND ONE


Proper Rum Training shouldn't be attempted until the dogs are of age. 

Latisha


----------



## RAB

> I HAVE A YELLOW LAB MALE 9 MOUTHS OLD HE IS DOING VERY GOOD SEATING OUT BUT HE WILL NOT SEAT ON A DUCK HELP ME


This is how it all began, and now it has turned into a seating feeding frenzy. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Billie

RAB said:


> I HAVE A YELLOW LAB MALE 9 MOUTHS OLD HE IS DOING VERY GOOD SEATING OUT BUT HE WILL NOT SEAT ON A DUCK HELP ME
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it all began, and now it has turned into a feeding frenzy. :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

You do mean a Seating Frenzy don't you?


----------



## MooseGooser

Goofy wrote:

Quote:

I AM LOOKING FOR A CD RUM TRAINING LABS CAN SOME ONE GIVE ME A SIT O FIND ONE


Translation!

He is Looking for a "Seedy Room" in a Training Lab!
He wants someone to donate him a seat or help him find a ticket!!

I think he Needs to go to the Bathroom, and wants a Hall Pass!!


Gooser

Gooser


----------



## onegunguy

MooseGooser said:


> ...*Them Moose goosers*
> 
> How about them Moose goosers, Ain't they cluse?
> Up in them boondocks, goosin' them moose
> Goosin' them huge moose, goosin' them tiny,
> Goosin them medlin' moose in they hinny!
> Look at them Moose goosers, Ain't they dumb?
> Some use an umbrella, some use they thumb.
> Them obtuse Moose goosers, sneakin' through the woods,
> pokin' they snoozey moose in they goods,
> How to be a Moose gooser? It'll turn you puce;
> Get your gooser loose, and rouse a drowsy moose!
> 
> ...


Yep, since our cow population has declined (and we just never had any sheep to speak of), our mid-winter activities had to evolve into drinking and lookin' for mooses! Good little ditty... I'll email it up to the bar owner - perhaps she'll post it up next to the big Moose Drool beer sign.

Now, I've been pondering this dilemma our friend, Chris, is having. All suggestions thus far have been quite excellent (especially the use of grapes); however, it might pay to look at this in a slightly different, if not inebriated way.

At first I thought maybe the trouble comes from the fact that his lab is yellow... Time for some scientifical experimentation! This took a little more time (and convincing) than I imagined, but... Although the yella labs were a little more difficult, all three colors took to a duck eventually.

However, to be more scientific, I threw in a couple more breeds just to compare. Results?

Chris might want to consider getting a Chessie! I never had an easier time getting a dog to seat on a duck than with my father's Chessie - and with no blow-by!

Great caution is needed however as that Chessie just about had me suckin' duck after our training session! :shock: 

Hope this helps,
onegun


----------



## Tom H.

Well someone asked for this to be brought back up in another thread so here it is . :lol:
________
MARIJUANA PICTURES


----------



## Suzanne Burr

Someone ASKED to have this thread brought back up???? You gotta be kidding :!: :!: :!: You're not? :shock: Darn!
Suzanne B


----------



## Tom H.

Well since I gots me a 7 month old puppy . I need to know where I can find me some teal ducks , so I can start teaching her how to seat them properly ---- Anyone care to help a fella out 
________
Mazda biante specifications


----------



## Devlin

Tom H. said:


> Well someone asked for this to be brought back up in another thread so here it is . :lol:


Oh...my..._GAWD!!!_ Next thing ya know, we'll be back to "Who Eats Coots!" :lol:


----------



## Chris Atkinson

I am very glad that the search function survived the move to the new server.

Steve Dannaway rocks!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Devlin said:


> Tom H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well someone asked for this to be brought back up in another thread so here it is . :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...my..._GAWD!!!_ Next thing ya know, we'll be back to "Who Eats Coots!" :lol:
Click to expand...

Mmmm, coots with BBQ sauce…

Speaking of coots, I didn’t know Shayne was in the band……..rock on swishy one…










/Paul


----------



## Paul-TEXAS

This is a good time to proof your seating. Only a well schooled pup 
will seat during an ice storm.

:roll: 

Paul-TEXAS


----------



## DKR

Hereyagoarturo.


----------



## Arturo

DKR said:


> Hereyagoarturo.


Excellent choice!


----------



## Tom H.

With the start of duck season right around the corner I felt this would be a good time for this thread to come back to life - Besides I'm sure that there are some new comers that haven't be blessed to see this wonderful thread  



For everyones viewing pleasure regards ,

Tom
________
GREEN CRACK PICTURES


----------



## Pasquatch

I think someone told me that the USDA or FEMA or somethin like that came out with a new manual for seating ducks. I think it was based of research done at the U of Arkansas ........pretty cutting edge stuff from what I understand. Maybe chris cormier has some input..........


----------



## MooseGooser

TOM,,, Tom,, Tommy!!!! :shock: 

Of all subjects to dig up!!!  

But yas does bring up a good point with the huntinseason just aroun the corner.

All by now should have recieved the usefulness of any ducks you seat reamed for the testing season.

Many of the ones I have used are still eatin a bunch of corn,, and have that seated glow about them They do however need soome maintenance from passin corn and the abuse of the seating process.

I will take the young and hardy and re-ream with a new sharp reamer, and install the new ceramic polished seats avaialble here! (www.seataduck.com). They are much more durable than the ones available previously! The polished surface is much easier on the dog,, not to mention the duck!!

Remember,, mainteance in the off season will keep you sharp for next year!!

Gooser (why i participated in this silly thread again is beyond me!)


----------



## Buzz

Tom H. said:


> With the start of duck season right around the corner I felt this would be a good time for this thread to come back to life - Besides I'm sure that there are some new comers that haven't be blessed to see this wonderful thread
> 
> 
> 
> For everyones viewing pleasure regards ,
> 
> Tom


Actually I never even looked at this tread. Is it worth the 19 pages? I suppose I should at least read the post that got it all started...

Hope your battle is going well Tom.

Ok, I just looked. I was well justified in skipping it...


----------



## MooseGooser

Keep in mind also that FORCE seating is ILLEGAL in most states!

Gooser ( I got work to do!! :roll: )


----------



## Dman

MooseGooser said:


> Keep in mind also that FORCE seating is ILLEGAL in most states!


unless a special permit is obtained before the process is begun.


----------



## 2tall

It appears that this was Chris Comiers one and only post to RTF. Did he really exist??????? Did some one take on a nom de plume to open this important discussion?


----------



## FOM

2tall said:


> It appears that this was Chris Comiers one and only post to RTF. Did he really exist??????? Did some one take on a nom de plume to open this important discussion?


No he had 13 posts.....some more entertaining than others.....often wonder where he dissappeared to....we probably scared him away....

FOM


----------



## Tom H.

Gooser -

My boy is all seated and ready for duck season - He is running his last test until spring tomorrow so I suppose we will be sure his seating of duck is up to par then . As for my 6 month old pup , I will start the seating process with her as soon as we are done with force work - :shock: 



One of the greatest theads on RTF regards ,

Tom
________
HONDA CIVIC (FOURTH GENERATION)


----------



## Mark Littlejohn

I'm having some major seating problems; could it be due to all the rain? Everything's so wet, even my regular seating aids are covered in mildew. I'm worried about getting the ducks out.

Mark.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Ah yes, the timeless art of seating a duck. I love the stories the old time duck seaters tell. When there wasn't a limits or restrictriction, no animal rights activist protesting at duck seating competitions, no high tech duck seating mumbo jumbo, just good old fashioned seat that dog to that duck and do it fast mister. Ya the competition was small back then and the old timers racked up a lot of easy points but so what, it was down and dirty duck seating the way it was meant to be. You newbies don't know crap about duck seating, hell most of you pay a pro to seat your dogs to a ducks nowdays.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn

Tulsa Slim said:


> Ah yes, the timeless art of seating a duck. I love the stories the old time duck seaters tell. When there wasn't a limits or restrictriction, no animal rights activist protesting at duck seating competitions, no high tech duck seating mumbo jumbo, just good old fashioned seat that dog to that duck and do it fast mister. Ya the competition was small back then and the old timers racked up a lot of easy points but so what, it was down and dirty duck seating the way it was meant to be. You newbies don't know crap about duck seating, hell most of you pay a pro to seat your dogs to a ducks nowdays.


I usually appreciate you posts TS, but as a semi-newbie, I resent your implication. I have not and will not -Repeat: Will Not Ever pay a pro one red cent to help me with my dog's duck seating. No, we may not seat properly every time, and may have sessions where a proper seat is non-existant, but what the hell's the fun in achieving a perfect, repetitive duck seating by paying someone else? 

Power to the newbies regards,

Mark


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

2-Dogs said:


> Tulsa Slim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, the timeless art of seating a duck. I love the stories the old time duck seaters tell. When there wasn't a limits or restrictriction, no animal rights activist protesting at duckseating competitions, no high tech duck seating mumbo jumbo, just good old fashioned seat that dog to that duck and do it fast mister. Ya the competition was small back then and the old timers racked up a lot of easy points but so what, it was down and dirty duck seating the way it was meant to be. You newbies don't know crap about duck seating, hell most of you pay a pro to seat your dogs to a ducks nowdays.
> 
> 
> 
> I usually appreciate you posts TS, but as a semi-newbie, I resent your implication. I have not and will not -Repeat: Will Not Ever pay a pro one red cent to help me with my dog's duck seating. No, we may not seat properly every time, and may have sessions where a proper seat is non-existant, but what the hell's the fun in achieving a perfect, repetitive duck seating by paying someone else?
> 
> Power to the newbies regards,
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

Tulsa Slim does his own duck seating….something about a twelve pack of Bud and a jar of peanut butter :? I personally don’t duck seat my dogs…but you do see more of it the closer you get to Arkansas. :wink:


----------



## MooseGooser

Ata boy 2Dogs!!

Next we'll be havin ya sharpenen up yer own reamer,, and givin it a quick polish, before instalin that new seat!! 8) 

Tom---

Sounds like your well prepaired for lifes battles!! If yas gots the dogs and ducks already seated,, then NOTHIN in life wills be a road block!!  

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser

Justs a reminder!!

Mr Comeirs (sounds like comeer deer!!) original question dealt with the fact his DOG would not SEAT with a duck!!

lets not get confused here and start seat reamin the DOG!!! :shock: 

Its the DUCK that needs a perfectly rounded and polished seat to be able to have a good old fashioned red blooded American Field trial dog seat with it!!

Ifin it be an "old Hen" or a "Happy" Drake,, then the Seat reamer will need to be employed!! Sharp and polished!!

NEW STYLE CERAMIC SEATS AVAILABLE!! (www.seataduck.com)

Keepin on track regards :roll: 

Gooser


----------



## Bubba

Tulsa Slim said:


> Ah yes, the timeless art of seating a duck. I love the stories the old time duck seaters tell. When there wasn't a limits or restrictriction, no animal rights activist protesting at duck seating competitions, no high tech duck seating mumbo jumbo, just good old fashioned seat that dog to that duck and do it fast mister. Ya the competition was small back then and the old timers racked up a lot of easy points but so what, it was down and dirty duck seating the way it was meant to be. You newbies don't know crap about duck seating, hell most of you pay a pro to seat your dogs to a ducks nowdays.


Some folks say them was the good old days, but they forget the near disaster the market seaters with their multiple spindle hydraulic reamers and the sink reamers- nearly wiped out the rough seated duck population forever. Thank the legitimate sporting reamers for outlawing the mass reamers and instituting the ream quotas and ream stamps. 

Arkansas is still the heartland of the hardcore duck seaters, but Oklahoma is gaining ground fast.

Back to insulting minorities regards

Mel


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

Tulsa Slim said:


> Ah yes, the timeless art of seating a duck. I love the stories the old time duck seaters tell. When there wasn't a limits or restrictriction, no animal rights activist protesting at duck seating competitions, no high tech duck seating mumbo jumbo, just good old fashioned seat that dog to that duck and do it fast mister. Ya the competition was small back then and the old timers racked up a lot of easy points but so what, it was down and dirty duck seating the way it was meant to be. You newbies don't know crap about duck seating, hell most of you pay a pro to seat your dogs to a ducks nowdays.


The author’s views expressed herein are solely the author's and should not be attributed to the State of Oklahoma or its citizens. 

Let this be a lesson to all kids...drugs are bad.


----------



## MooseGooser

HAHAHAHAHAHAHEHEHE!!!! :lol: :lol: 

Man!! this is outa hand!!! :shock: Just aint right someshow! :roll: 

Gooser


----------



## larrynogaj

*seating*

Holy crap! I can't believe it's been over two years since this folly began. And as I look back over the past time frame, I realize that my dog has proven herself in terms of seating. I'm amazed at how proficient she's become. Thank you all for all of your help. The nuisance goose season is open here and I don't have my duck stamp yet! Gotta get it so we can get back to some more seating. . . . . on geese this time though, not ducks.


----------



## fireside

Here we go again! It just won't die.

Patrick


----------



## Tom H.

Some posts are meant to be around FOREVER - HEY CHRIS LET"S MAKE THIS A STICKY - for the rest of the retriever world to read :lol: 

Tom
________
XL1000V


----------



## YardleyLabs

Let's not. 

I always find myself thinking of Chris Cormier, wondering if, as a result of this thread, he went on to breed pointing/retrieving poodles to Chesapeakes to create his own brand of _pee-poos_, known for not only sitting on ducks, but dumping on them as well. 

Maybe if the thread finally dies, he can re-emerge under an alias and be embraced again into the community of lab owners (possibly in a special section for those that like yellows). With additional help through his english as a seventh language classes we may even discover, at long last, what he actually meant to say when he introduced us to the quaint and foreign concept of seating on a duck.


----------



## Tom H.

Just had to make sure this one didn't get thrown out in the switch
________
Amber Trichomes


----------



## MRGD

Tom,

I think this one is sticky enough....well, that would actually depend on the home mix or store bought seating compound.

properly seated regards,

tt


----------



## Lisa S.

Wasn't sure when I got here if this was the right board.




Then I saw this thread. 



I know I'm in the right place.


----------



## DKR

I need some help with my dog Pucker, we are having a horrible time of keeping gaskets on him. We have tried three different sized gaskets and well he is just too large a fellow, every time we go out and do drills it’s a huge mess with all the seepage. The first gasket we couldn’t even get close to getting in position so we went to Sears like Tulsa Slim suggested and they had the kit but it didn’t include one large enough. 

I have read all of this post and I’m thinking of just giving up on him and not worrying about all this maybe just hunting a few times a year. He come from some great lines, his daddy is the great Fat Ducker Pucker and his momma is from some lesser known lines but she was a great dog who could seat on any duck it was amazing to watch her at a distance. 

Any help would really be appreciated.


----------



## YardleyLabs

DKR said:


> I need some help with my dog Pucker, we are having a horrible time of keeping gaskets on him. We have tried three different sized gaskets and well he is just too large a fellow, every time we go out and do drills it’s a huge mess with all the seepage. The first gasket we couldn’t even get close to getting in position so we went to Sears like Tulsa Slim suggested and they had the kit but it didn’t include one large enough.
> 
> I have read all of this post and I’m thinking of just giving up on him and not worrying about all this maybe just hunting a few times a year. He come from some great lines, his daddy is the great Fat Ducker Pucker and his momma is from some lesser known lines but she was a great dog who could seat on any duck it was amazing to watch her at a distance.
> 
> Any help would really be appreciated.


Now are you certain that the gaskets are well seated before you send the dog? Personally I have found that gaskets work best when first rubbed on a duck and then exposed to a female in heat. Natural pressures then seem to work well in helping to ensure that they are properly seated on the male dog. Unfortunately, this technique is less effective on female dogs.


----------



## spaightlabs

Not sure if this is related or not, but got Tuey to seat on a goose last week in Canada. We dropped a bunch of giant Canadas in heavy cover and were out picking 'em up. I saw a goose flip a wing and sent Tuey on it at about 50 yards. As he approached the area i hit a sit whistle and he turned and sat right on the goose which was over 10 pounds and probably close to 12. The bird flipped out and scared the daylights out of Tuey at the same time...one of the funnier moments of the trip.

6 days of hunting, 700 plus birds, 2 retrievers = lots of work and the first time I've actually tired my dog out...


----------



## Peake

I'm cross posting this from another board! It appears that the CBR's owner mistook a hybred breeding ritual for the obvious now popular "Seating a Duck" training?!? Nice form don't yah think judges?? LOL.
Peake

PS Notice closely there is no gasket being used? Could be an Amish trained "Seating" method??
________
Anal Tubes


----------



## Andy Carlson

There is no punishment severe enough for you for bringing this thread back!! ;-)

Andy


----------



## Dale

Slow day Peake?


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

Peake said:


> I'm cross posting this from another board! It appears that the CBR's owner mistook a hybred breeding ritual for the obvious now popular "Seating a Duck" training?!? Nice form don't yah think judges?? LOL.
> Peake
> 
> PS Notice closely there is no gasket being used? Could be an Amish trained "Seating" method??


Since no gasket is being used, they are running the risk of leakage which will certainly break down their training in the future.


----------



## lynette

Andy Carlson said:


> There is no punishment severe enough for you for bringing this thread back!! ;-)
> 
> Andy


 Andy, I agree but I must admit, that is one funny picture


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

I think we need to bring in a pro....











/Paul


----------



## MooseGooser

I just noticed that one of our Highly regarded MODERATORS placed a STAR behind the thread topic!! As though THIS thread,, out of all the threads in threadom,,, THIS THREAD needs your attention!!!---Lord help us all!!!

Although now that I've checked,, I do need to have the seat reamer sharpened!!

Gooser


----------



## FOM

And just for the new folks.....Go Dog Go!

And I added a "star" just for you Gooser! Should I bump your Speedo thread instead? :evil:

FOM


----------



## 2tall

Ha Ha! When I was a newbie the "go dog go" definition was given to me. Suggested use was in your first trial or test if your dog picked up the bird and came back to you, to stand up and scream GDG from the line!


----------



## Teri

Noooooo! not the seat-on-a-duck thread! 

I never did figure out what that poor boy was asking, but it sure was good for some laughs!!!

Rather see the swishy-thread regards,

Teri


----------



## 2tall

Don't know if it survived the thread purge a year or so back, put I had posted a pic of my dog demonstrating proper seating on a duck.


----------



## Becky Mills

With or without his um never mind showing???
Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## 2tall

Yes, as a matter of fact that was when the lipstick thread began!


----------



## lynette

What insane maniac bought this thread back????????????


----------



## FOM

lynette said:


> What insane maniac bought this thread back????????????


Me....for the newbies! you are welcome!


----------



## K.Bullock

Uh ... Thanks

I knew you had to be a little twisted to be a retriever addict but, duckseating? reamers and gaskets? ...this is bad. I'm calling PETA and then your mothers.


----------



## tomhunter

From watching the "******* Show" , you don't get a full seating until you've sat on the duck naked, pulled his tail feathers and he quacks!


----------



## DEDEYE

FOM said:


> Me....for the newbies! you are welcome!


SHameful hussy!


----------



## Bud Bass

Anybody who has a seat on a duck might end up with a goose!!


----------



## Terry Britton

Has anyone figured out how to seat a dog on a duck?


----------



## Tom H.

That was explained many pages ago , just have to have the right reamers , gasket , etc.... oh and the right type of dog
________
FEMALE ADVICE FORUM


----------



## MooseGooser

FIRST PAGE TO BE EXACT!!!!

JEEZE!!!

READ THE WHOLE DERNED THING BEFORE YOU POST!!!

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser

That was the ORIGINAL Question ya dork!!!!!!

NOW!!! Maybe that will get this stupid topic locked!!!


Gooser picked on Britton his royal highness!!




Gooser


----------



## FOM

MooseGooser said:


> That was the ORIGINAL Question ya dork!!!!!!
> 
> NOW!!! Maybe that will get this stupid topic locked!!!
> 
> 
> Gooser picked on Britton his royal highness!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gooser


Yeah, but no one ever takes you serious!


----------



## Lance-CO

Tom H. said:


> That was explained many pages ago , just have to have the right reamers , gasket , etc.... oh and the right type of dog


I don't know if it has been posted in this thread before, I'm to lazy to read all 32+ pages, but didn't Lean Mac does not really seat on the line? He just half way seat and Mike Lardy just let him do his own thing because he was an outstanding marker. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Angelo


----------



## FOM

Lance-CO said:


> I don't know if it has been posted in this thread before, I'm to lazy to read all 32+ pages, but didn't Lean Mac does not really seat on the line? He just half way seat and Mike Lardy just let him do his own thing because he was an outstanding marker. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Angelo


Huh????????


----------



## DougM

Lance-CO said:


> I don't know if it has been posted in this thread before, I'm to lazy to read all 32+ pages, but didn't Lean Mac does not really seat on the line? He just half way seat and Mike Lardy just let him do his own thing because he was an outstanding marker. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Angelo


I'm new here, but I just felt time slip backwards to 2004....;-)


----------



## Lance-CO

Lean Mac


----------



## Bubba

Lance-CO said:


> Lean Mac


That would be a dog that is not properly seated on anything. This here is a dog that is properly seated on a duck:

Proper seating is critical to success regards

Bubba


----------



## Lance-CO

Bubba said:


> That would be a dog that is not properly seated on anything. This here is a dog that is properly seated on a duck:
> 
> Proper seating is critical to success regards
> 
> Bubba


 
Thanks Bubba, I got it now. Didn't really get the question on the first place. I stand corrected.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Avanced Duck Seating program by Farmer and Aycock. Should be available soon. I hear there will be a watch party at the 08 National AM.


----------



## Jason Glavich

Bubba said:


> That would be a dog that is not properly seated on anything. This here is a dog that is properly seated on a duck:
> 
> Proper seating is critical to success regards
> 
> Bubba


Well in that picture I am not sure if "seated" is what is really going on.


----------



## YardleyLabs

I tried to capture a photo of FC Aran Islands Dougan seating on a duck at the Swamp Dog field trial last week. Unfortunately, despite great talent, Dougan was not successful.


----------



## Arturo

Tulsa Slim said:


> Avanced Duck Seating program by Farmer and Aycock. Should be available soon. I hear there will be a watch party at the 08 National AM.


The video should be a keeper/classic. I would think that any dog that is at the National AM next week would surely be able to demonstrate seating on a duck. You don't get that far without knowing some sh!t. I hear one of the marks will actually require seating on a duck! COOL!;-) I also heard that there will be an award going to the first person to stand up and shout "Go Dog Go". RTF has a lot of members in different capacities (contestants/workers/gallery/bloggers .. ) at this National AM so I fully expect to see videos posted of "duck seating" and "GDG-ing"!

No BS regards,
Arturo

Thank you Chris Cormier .. where ever you are .... whoever you are ....


----------



## AmiableLabs

No FC and/or AFC is complete until it can seat on a duck.


----------



## Jus Ducky

Bubba said:


> That would be a dog that is not properly seated on anything. This here is a dog that is properly seated on a duck:
> 
> Proper seating is critical to success regards
> 
> Bubba


OMG Bubba! That picture made me fall out of my chair. However, it doesn't look like that dog is thinking about seating at all. It definitely has other things in mind...

Ducky


----------



## Tom H.

Sorry Folks --

I just needed a good chuckle after a bad day at work !!!!!!!!!!! For all you newbies to the site , enjoy
________
Silver surfer vaporizer


----------



## Richard Fuquay

Damn, not again. By the way, did anyone ever get a seat on Howard's Spruce Goose?


----------



## Bryan McCulloch

Jus Ducky said:


> OMG Bubba! That picture made me fall out of my chair. However, it doesn't look like that dog is thinking about seating at all. It definitely has other things in mind...
> 
> Ducky


Up here in CanerdAh,we call that there a dart under the tail feather!


----------



## toddh

Is this related somehow???


----------



## Devlin

Uh oh...here we go again. :lol:


----------



## K G

This thread is LONG past its useful service life.

Can we delete it and move on????

Not _that_ funny at its peak, and less than interesting now regards,

kg


----------



## FOM

K G said:


> This thread is LONG past its useful service life.
> 
> Can we delete it and move on????
> 
> Not _that_ funny at its peak, and less than interesting now regards,
> 
> kg


If we got rid of this thread then we would have to get rid of the Swishy One and NO WAY should that one go away.....

FOM


----------



## K G

FOM said:


> If we got rid of this thread then we would have to get rid of the Swishy One and NO WAY should that one go away.....
> 
> FOM


This thread is stupid. It can NEVER be compared to the "Swishy" one.

The "Swishy" one has at least SOME entertainment value.....and it gives Shayne a ration of crap so I can see keeping it....;-)

JMHO....

kg


----------



## 2tall

KG, I beg to differ! Please don't take any of the "classics" away. They serve as a rite of passage for the newbies that decide to dig in and stay here. If they can't read those threads, they will never appreciate the spirit of this place


----------



## MooseGooser

Ya gotta admit!! Its a perty stupid thread!

Lets nix it and Ban Gooser from the board,, and then bring him back as a real cool internet stud!! Wada Ya Say!!

Everbody would think He's the second comming,, and His PM's would be full!! He'd be like one of the Dudes on "The HILLS""


Gooser


----------



## suepuff

:-DOMG...I've gotta say thank you....I haven't laughed this hard since Bill Cosby did his dentist routine...

I wish I had read this thread back when I started my first dog...it would've saved so much heartache! 

My BLM does pretty good at seating on box turtles...does that count for anything? 

SuePuff


----------



## Devlin

suepuff said:


> :-DOMG...I've gotta say thank you....I haven't laughed this hard since Bill Cosby did his dentist routine...
> 
> I wish I had read this thread back when I started my first dog...it would've saved so much heartache!
> 
> My BLM does pretty good at seating on box turtles...does that count for anything?
> 
> SuePuff


Sue, I see you have only posted four times.

You don't know me.

I don't know you.

I don't know who you know.

I don't know how deeply you're into the retriever game.

I don't know if you're the most gifted trainer and/or successful breeder in the country.

What I _do know_ is that if you continue to encourage the kind of behavior exhibited in this thread, you'll undoubtedly be welcomed here with open arms.

Just be careful. KG is out there watching your every move.


----------



## K G

Devlin said:


> Sue, I see you have only posted four times.
> 
> *You don't know me.
> 
> I don't know you.
> 
> I don't know who you know.*
> 
> I don't know how deeply you're into the retriever game.
> 
> I don't know if you're the most gifted trainer and/or successful breeder in the country.
> 
> What I _do know_ is that if you continue to encourage the kind of behavior exhibited in this thread, you'll undoubtedly be welcomed here with open arms.
> 
> Just be careful. KG is out there watching your every move.


I'd say the *bold* part above pretty much describes the relationship you and I have, huh Devlin?

I have only commented on how silly I think this thread is. That's MY opinion. I know good and well that this thread will stay up. I will save my opinions WHY I think it will stay up for myself, lest you get any other goofy ideas that I'll be watching _your_ every move........

kg


----------



## Larkin




----------



## Devlin

K G said:


> I'd say the *bold* part above pretty much describes the relationship you and I have, huh Devlin?
> 
> I have only commented on how silly I think this thread is. That's MY opinion. I know good and well that this thread will stay up. I will save my opinions WHY I think it will stay up for myself, lest you get any other goofy ideas that I'll be watching _your_ every move........
> 
> kg


Yup...guess it does describe it...and is this thread goofy? You bet. And my comment about the usually quiet but omnipresent kg still stands! ;-)


----------



## K G

Devlin said:


> Yup...guess it does describe it...and is this thread goofy? You bet. And my comment about the usually quiet but omnipresent kg still stands! ;-)


Reminds me of one of my favorite animated movie lines of all time, from "Monsters Inc.".........Roz........"_Allllllllllllllllllll_ways _waaaaaaa_tching......"

;-)

kg


----------



## Devlin

K G said:


> Reminds me of one of my favorite animated movie lines of all time, from "Monsters Inc.".........Roz........"_Allllllllllllllllllll_ways _waaaaaaa_tching......"
> 
> ;-)
> 
> kg


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dalecindy

Here is my take...for what it is worth. As a relative newbie, this thread is much more funny than the Swishy thread. I am sure if you knew him, it would be very funny, but as a person who does not, I appreciated this one much more!

HRCH Missy SH


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

chris cormier said:


> I HAVE A YELLOW LAB MALE 9 MOUTHS OLD HE IS DOING VERY GOOD SEATING OUT BUT HE WILL NOT SEAT ON A DUCK HELP ME


the guy never posted again


----------



## K G

I wasn't even going to bring _that_ up, Ken.....but it's true....one post and _gone_.........

kg


----------



## dalecindy

Wonder why??? Could be that he is lurking here under a different name. Of course, he has really improved his English/grammatical skills a bunch if so!! Of course, could have taken the advice I believe Ken gave to spell check in word and cut and paste. Hum, wouldn't we all like to know!

HRCH Missy SH


----------



## suepuff

Devlin said:


> Sue, I see you have only posted four times.
> 
> You don't know me.
> 
> I don't know you.
> 
> I don't know who you know.
> 
> I don't know how deeply you're into the retriever game.
> 
> I don't know if you're the most gifted trainer and/or successful breeder in the country.
> 
> What I _do know_ is that if you continue to encourage the kind of behavior exhibited in this thread, you'll undoubtedly be welcomed here with open arms.
> 
> Just be careful. KG is out there watching your every move.


You are so right!! But this dissertation has brought me out of my "shell" and encouraged me to speak!! 

I am mostly harmless :evil: and always looking to improve my training skills, thus the question on seating a turtle. Heck, they make less noise and move around a lot less than a duck does...in fact, it would seem to me that to get a turtle from here:










to being seated upon would be a fairly simple task. Less chance of a reaming also!!

Yours in newness to posting on RTF - SuePuff and the labs..


----------



## FOM

Sue - My only warning is be careful of what type of turtle you are attmepting to seat - a snapping turtle might be harmful to the dogs 

FOM


----------



## 2tall

In which case you must pray for rain, because everybody knows a snapping turtle will not let go until it thunders.

Meteorological issues for duck seating regards.


----------



## Arturo

K G said:


> Can we delete it and move on????
> 
> kg


Are you on drugs????????? We can't be deletin' this thread! Don't you realize the National is just a month away!


----------



## suepuff

2tall said:


> In which case you must pray for rain, because everybody knows a snapping turtle will not let go until it thunders.
> 
> Meteorological issues for duck seating regards.




Hmmm....mebbe better rethink the turtle seating then....not much rain in Virginia lately....

SuePuff


----------



## Jason Glavich

dalecindy said:


> Wonder why??? Could be that he is lurking here under a different name. Of course, he has really improved his English/grammatical skills a bunch if so!! Of course, could have taken the advice I believe Ken gave to spell check in word and cut and paste. Hum, wouldn't we all like to know!
> 
> HRCH Missy SH


Not sure if his spelling really improved or not...have you read smittys posts...ya never know.


----------



## 2tall

Jeff Goodwin made me do this.

Now we need to add the remote button/transmitter on the gun to our discussion so that we include up to date technology in our training programs.


----------



## YardleyLabs

I have nothing left to say.......









( "Suicide by Fire" - Photo copyright Jeff Goodwin 1970, 2007)


----------



## Pals

What ever happened to Chris? Surely he must realize that his thread will go down in history on RTF as one of the funniest of all time? Just re-reading it again has me in hysteronics, or some such thing all over again. This ranks right up there with the thread about being beaten by sticks in a burlap bag---where is that thread? Who wrote that? I remember he was on serious drugs for a broken limb or something. 

too funny...........


----------



## suepuff

----------------------------------------------------------------
Quote: (From the post with the poor guy Chip.....)
Originally Posted by 2tall View Post
Oh HuntinDawg!!!! You did not just do that!!!!! Chip, whatever you do, do not open that link, you will be seriously impaired.

Hey do you think that button on a gun would make my dog sit?
what a perfect amalgamation of two threads! now we a gun-imbedded e-collar transmitter that immediately causes any retriever to immediately sit on the nearest duck!

kinda like musical chairs for "duck seating" !

now Evan can write a new book about "Smart-Seating" -i am adding it to my FF program tonight.

ear-pinch - "seat" - then force dogs butt down onto frozen duck on cold garage floor

i cant wait to try "en route" seating, and "force seat to pile"
__________________
david
http://www.outdoorsphotographyusa.com 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I had to bring this over from the other thread....I couldn't resist...I'm laughing so hard my milk might come out my nose....as my [email protected] cat is seating another mouse....

This thread should be a right of initiation before you're allowed to post...

SuePuff


----------



## FOM

Did I just bump this thread?

Enjoy,

FOM


----------



## Rick_C

Yes but the real question is WHY????????????????


----------



## DogSquaw

You all used to be sooooooooo bad. Glad I waited until it was a kinder, gentler forum before I posted. Thanks, I needed the laugh.


----------



## ajcsurf

I made it to page 8 and gave up. Poor guy. really? 38 pages????


----------



## John Kelder

Are any of the Reamers/seaters one size fit all ,or must I use the field version to change sizes from woodcock to geese . I think the one for ducks might not work for all sizes/species of seating .
And when training ,do I run the dog off the mat ? Or will something get stuck?
And does this provide easier exit strategy for flatulance ??


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

ajcsurf said:


> I made it to page 8 and gave up. Poor guy. really? 38 pages????


That's nothing. You should see what we do to the poeple we know and love.

But I think if we dredged up the Swishy Moderator thread, it could very well crash the entire server.

Lisa


----------



## Steve Amrein

This should be a "sticky"


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

Steve Amrein said:


> This should be a "sticky"


No, it should never be in the least bit "sticky" for if it is you may never get your dog back off that duck!

Fear of some poor soul using super glue regards,


----------



## AmiableLabs

Is it true if you use paste to seat your dog on a duck, the dog will eat the paste and you run risk it will eat the duck?


----------



## kimsmith

I think it's the females fault that he couldn't figure out how to seat on a duck. I think the duck was in heat and if he would have tried one month before or one month after then he wouldn't had those problems.


----------



## 1st retriever

I made it to page 12 and realized that Gooser wasn't talking about his soap opera so I quit!


----------



## kimsmith

I'll give Chris one thing he was a 1 post genius. He is making all the money that we are losing while posting to this thread.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

K G said:


> ....Can we delete it and move on????......
> 
> kg





Arturo said:


> Are you on drugs?????????!


Most seniors are these days;-)

.


----------



## sitBuddy

If that doesnt work turn ducks bottom up and look closely for more directions.


----------



## Grasshopper

We are merely weeks away from this thread's 5th anniversary!! Perhaps Dogs Afield could offer 10% off of seat reamers for the day or some such?

Seriously, though, I think that a celebration is in order!

Kathryn


----------



## 2tall

Only you Kathryn, could bring that one up without getting seat reamed your own self!


----------



## 2tall

BTW, I see that Scott Cormier has been posting recently. Are you Chris's brother? If so, have they let him out of the facility yet?


----------



## SCOTT C.

2tall said:


> BTW, I see that Scott Cormier has been posting recently. Are you Chris's brother? If so, have they let him out of the facility yet?


They have not let him out. He suffered so much mental anguish over this thread he has never spoken since


----------



## Jay Dufour

Happy anniversreeierreie my man !!! Dammitt were bad.......


----------



## JusticeDog

Now this belongs with the good ole days thread.... !!! 


I heard that Danny Farmer is giving a duck seating workshop in texas this winter... who is going?


----------



## Scott Parker

Scott I was wondering why you changed your name in 2005 from Chris to Scott. Man you all had a sense of humor back then and Gooser actually gave out useful advice


----------



## MooseGooser

> I made it to page 12 and realized that Gooser wasn't talking about his soap opera so I quit!:smile:


OHHHHHH that soap !!!

*The Bold and the Beautiful!!*

Greatest TV show ever (besides *The Hills*)

Brook,, Ridges wife,, well theys gota a daughter who is fallin in love with a new beau that has moved to town!! Her name is Hope!! She is pure a the winter white snow!! 

Well''t her gradeation Party,, Ridge, her dad,, had this brilliant Idea to have eveybody dress up and wear masks!! Well Brook,, Hopes MOM wore the same dress and the same Mask to the party,, Her and Rige were sposed to be the Cahperones! (hows That) 
well,, Brook thought She was a dancin with her husband Ridge,, but in reality She was a damnci with Hopes new beau Oliver!!

Hope had told Oliver,, that when She was ready,, She would whisper to him "TAKE ME!!! ( WOW) 

well Like I said Brook thought She was a dancin with her Hubby Ridge,, but because of the masks and a loaned Jacket, She was actually dancin with Oliver,, whos thoughts He was a dancin with Hope.

Hope and her Mother brook had decided to wear the same dress that night!!

Well,, Brook took Oliver by the hand whilst theys was a dancinn and wispered to him (thinkin he was Ridge) "TAKE ME!!:razz:

She took him out on the credenzenza place and made him dizzy!!:shock:

*LUCKY [email protected]!!!!*

Well Later ,, they figgued it out that there wa s a case of mistaken *THUMBS!!!!!!*

Now,, Brooks older jealouse second daughter from Ridge!! has found out and is balck mailin Brook to get her to leave Forester creations,, and Havin Her make Hope go off to colledge sos She (Stephanie ) kin get with Oiver!!!

Its Just the best!!!

I love T-bow!!!


Gooser


----------



## DAISYISMYDOG

I have read every post. I dont get it. I cant get my pup to sit on a duck without a yelp. Could it be she has one mouth? PLEASE HELP


----------



## Sabireley

DAISYISMYDOG said:


> I have read every post. I dont get it. I cant get my pup to sit on a duck without a yelp. Could it be she has one mouth? PLEASE HELP


That's because you are supposed to *"seat"* on a duck, not sit on it. Duh ; )


----------



## Scott Parker

It's funny to read how they did duck seating back then those methods are so obsolete with all of today's new technology if you need to seat a duck now all you have to do is watch Fred's video on seat means seat.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

MooseGooser said:


> OHHHHHH that soap !!!
> 
> *The Bold and the Beautiful!!*
> 
> Greatest TV show ever (besides *The Hills*)
> 
> Brook,, Ridges wife,, well theys gota a daughter who is fallin in love with a new beau that has moved to town!! Her name is Hope!! She is pure a the winter white snow!!
> 
> Well''t her gradeation Party,, Ridge, her dad,, had this brilliant Idea to have eveybody dress up and wear masks!! Well Brook,, Hopes MOM wore the same dress and the same Mask to the party,, Her and Rige were sposed to be the Cahperones! (hows That)
> well,, Brook thought She was a dancin with her husband Ridge,, but in reality She was a damnci with Hopes new beau Oliver!!
> 
> Hope had told Oliver,, that when She was ready,, She would whisper to him "TAKE ME!!! ( WOW)
> 
> well Like I said Brook thought She was a dancin with her Hubby Ridge,, but because of the masks and a loaned Jacket, She was actually dancin with Oliver,, whos thoughts He was a dancin with Hope.
> 
> Hope and her Mother brook had decided to wear the same dress that night!!
> 
> Well,, Brook took Oliver by the hand whilst theys was a dancinn and wispered to him (thinkin he was Ridge) "TAKE ME!!:razz:
> 
> She took him out on the credenzenza place and made him dizzy!!:shock:
> 
> *LUCKY [email protected]!!!!*
> 
> Well Later ,, they figgued it out that there wa s a case of mistaken *THUMBS!!!!!!*
> 
> *Now,, Brooks older jealouse second daughter from Ridge!! has found out and is balck mailin Brook to get her to leave Forester creations,, and Havin Her make Hope go off to colledge sos She (Stephanie ) kin get with Oiver!!!*
> 
> Its Just the best!!!
> 
> I love T-bow!!!
> 
> 
> Gooser


I have to correct you on this part....Stephanie is actually Ridge's daughter from a different wife....The beautiful, dark haired psychologist who make an appearance now and then, although I can't remember her name right now. Stephanie wants Brooke out of FC because she blames Brooke for luring Ridge away from their family.

and the plot thickens....


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

Scott Parker said:


> It's funny to read how they did duck seating back then those methods are so obsolete with all of today's new technology if you need to seat a duck now all you have to do is watch Fred's video on seat means seat.


Oh, Scott, the old tried and true measures are not to be tossed aside so lightly just because someone comes out with a new video....remember that magic can be done with "smoke and mirrors" and proper video editing skills.

If you want a properly executed and reliable seat on a duck, you will at some point have to follow the advice laid out here by some of the veterans of the dog training world. Trust me on that!


----------



## bandcollector

:?: How old should my dog be before beginning a seating program? I'm hearing you can start them at a younger age now days? I'm hoping not to make the same mistakes I did on my first dog.


----------



## Dman

Seating should only be done by a professional.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

bandcollector said:


> :?: How old should my dog be before beginning a seating program? I'm hearing you can start them at a younger age now days? I'm hoping not to make the same mistakes I did on my first dog.


I have heard that if you begin seating a very young dog on a duck, you should probably use a teal.


----------



## Scott Parker

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> Oh, Scott, the old tried and true measures are not to be tossed aside so lightly just because someone comes out with a new video....remember that magic can be done with "smoke and mirrors" and proper video editing skills.
> 
> If you want a properly executed and reliable seat on a duck, you will at some point have to follow the advice laid out here by some of the veterans of the dog training world. Trust me on that!


I guess your right I don't know what I was thinking I mean what does Fred know compared to Rex Carr the one who originated the duck seating method.


----------



## DAISYISMYDOG

Sabireley said:


> That's because you are supposed to *"seat"* on a duck, not sit on it. Duh ; )


Your a miracle worker. I replaced "sit" with "seat" and she hovered over it a few times (as it was still frozen ) but now she SEATS like a champ. THANKS!


----------



## MooseGooser

The LADY is correct about the soap!!

I just got caught up in the moment!!


The Nick, Bridget, Owen, Jackie ordeal,, is REALLY sumpin!!

PLUS Even Gooser thinks Dollar Bill is a stud!!


Gooser


----------



## BHB

bandcollector said:


> :?: How old should my dog be before beginning a seating program? I'm hearing you can start them at a younger age now days? I'm hoping not to make the same mistakes I did on my first dog.


I think you should ask Fred. After all, he starts em young!

I can't believe I had the time to read all 41 pages!:shock: Took a few days. Pardon me, I think two very big men in white coats are knocking at the door...:grab:

BHB


----------



## Brian Courser

ah yes this is the one i was thinking of it should be brought back to the top


----------



## lynette

I cannot believe someone has dragged this post out again...rofl


----------



## jgrammer

It's baaaaaccckkk.


----------



## MoJo

Please say it isn't so...


----------



## runnindawgz

Its like eating bad clams.... keeps coming back.


----------



## 2tall

I think the time was perfect to bring it back! Its just that time of year when the cabin fever crazies are forgetting what is REALLY important here on RTF!


----------



## runnindawgz

And yet - I went back for MORE .. I just re-read the 1st few pages. Good Times! LOLOL


----------



## 7pntail

I have not seen this post before! I love it--keep it rolling. Where was I? I must have been seated in bathroom. In tennis, a seed is a person expected to reach the finals of a tournament. Could it be that that the poster is asking about seeding? I sense a new national champion is among us!------

No, I didn't read every post--I was laughing too much. 

You folks are ruff!


----------



## KwickLabs

> Dukdawg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll just start saying in my ads that they have: "SEAT ON A DUCK POTENTIAL"
Click to expand...

That's just "crazy".  

Sorry for the OCD (or not) regards, Jim


----------



## Brian Courser

2tall said:


> I think the time was perfect to bring it back! Its just that time of year when the cabin fever crazies are forgetting what is REALLY important here on RTF!


Glad I could be the one


----------



## road kill

Can one develop a "knack" for "seating on a duck?"


Just askin'.........


*RK*


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter

road kill said:


> Can one develop a "knack" for "seating on a duck?"
> 
> 
> Just askin'.........
> 
> 
> *RK*


If they did, I would think they'd apply for a patent as a "knack" of this sort would certainly be a brand new invention. After all there are knick-knacks and paddy whacks that give your dog a bone, then this old man comes rolling home.

I think it far better to just stick with the old tried and true methods of seating on a duck and forget about developing new knacks.


----------



## Chris Rosier

I really dont want to read back to find out but did anybody ever figure out WTH the guy meant?

This is hilarious....


----------



## Jason Glavich

I think it was the dog will not sit with a duck(hold bird in mouth while heeling), but I have no idea he never came back, probably because the thread went down hill so fast.

The thread was posted at 4:17 and gooser started the ball rolling at 4:54.


----------



## Swampbilly

WOW..I was gonna' post and ask the O.P. just exactly what his dog was doing, when I realized this thing is 900 pages old!.. :razz:

I think I got it though (?)..


----------



## rbr

Imagine my suprise when I check in on RTF for the 1st time in over a year and I see this old thread.
How many dogs have been trained to properly sit on a duck since it's inception?

Bert


----------



## Jeff Huntington

rbr said:


> Imagine my suprise when I check in on RTF for the 1st time in over a year and I see this old thread.
> How many dogs have been trained to properly sit on a duck since it's inception?
> 
> Bert


 
NONE Just a bunch of old farts to seat on the computer


----------



## BHB

This waterfowl season I think I actually figured out a use for this thread. Who says that you can't learn anything from RTF?

When there is a live, wounded duck brought back to the blind it has to dispatched. Several methods have been employed throughout my 40 yrs of duck hunting. I used to whack them on the stock of the gun or the blind edge(too messy, blood everywhere!), ring their necks(some fall off the strap this way), pinch them in the back of the head with a tool or teeth(tastes too salty and can also be messy). 

Now a different method is employed. I put them on my seat and put a knee on their back to force the air out of their lungs. Within 15-30 seconds they are dead with no fuss or mess and they don't fall off the strap. 

Sometimes other birds start to work whilst I am in the process of dispatching and usually I am not in a good position to shoot. This is where I have put this thread to use. I just sit on the duck. They are a little flatter in the process but they keep my rear warm on some cold mornings. 

Now, the same old question still surfaces... how do I get my dog to sit on it?

And still wondering why regards,

BHB


----------



## Howard N

> How many whistle blasts do y'all use fer this? Or is it hand signals?


Just one whistle toot suomalainen, but you've got to be very good at when and where you toot.


----------



## kimsmith

Chris Cormier body builder...

I googled Chris Cormier so just to let you know Chris I'm very sorry for what I posted many years ago.


----------



## sinner

Spend some $ and up grade to a heated seat. Works well in my truck!
Dog loves it but the ducks were all dead.


----------



## HPL

kimsmith said:


> Chris Cormier body builder...
> 
> I googled Chris Cormier so just to let you know Chris I'm very sorry for what I posted many years ago.


Oh man! If it's really that Chris Cormier some of ya'll may be in REAL trouble. Glad I just found this thread and haven't offered any advice myself!! Whew! (I do wonder what the initial question really was).


----------



## meleagris

Boy....does this thread bring back some memories!!!! Where is that Swishy thread????

John


----------



## Chris Atkinson

meleagris said:


> Boy....does this thread bring back some memories!!!! Where is that Swishy thread????
> 
> John


 
John, did you know we now have another meleagris on here? He's a good guy and he has a number after his handle...I think it is 1, but maybe 2.

I've talked with him on the phone and he just got a nice new pup.

Hey, what's this about a crane season in KY?

Chris


----------



## meleagris

Hey Chris!!! I've been hiding out too long!!! Good to hear someone is carrying on the strong Meleagris tradition! ;-)

The crane season has really been a beating! Kentucky and Tennessee proposed to have a limited hunting season on sandhill cranes during the 2011/2012 hunting season. It has the birders and anti-hunters up in arms!!! Those opposed to hunting were able to pressure Tennessee's Commission into backing away from their proposal to "Study it" for a few more years. Our plan doesn't go to our Commission until May and June. Until that is over with...my life is all about cranes! If you are interested...the info on our season is here.. 

http://fw.ky.gov/navigation.aspx?cid=886&navpath=C117

Be good man!!! I'll pop by again soon!

John


----------



## Howard N

John, how's the Oh My God bird?


----------



## meleagris

Howard N said:


> John, how's the Oh My God bird?



Howard:

I'm not totally sure I know the "Oh my God" bird? I know the Lord God Bird (Ivory-billed Woodpecker) where there is still no credible evidence they have existed in the US since the Singer Tract was cut down during WWII....inspite of lots of wanting and wishing.

John


----------



## Howard N

meleagris said:


> Howard:
> 
> I'm not totally sure I know the "Oh my God" bird? I know the Lord God Bird (Ivory-billed Woodpecker) where there is still no credible evidence they have existed in the US since the Singer Tract was cut down during WWII....inspite of lots of wanting and wishing.
> 
> John


Thanks John, that woodpecker was the one I was thinking of. Supposedly, they had found one.


----------



## Russ

Howard N said:


> Thanks John, that woodpecker was the one I was thinking of. Supposedly, they had found one.


He was perched on Sasquatch's shoulder


----------



## TN_LAB

Not sure about seating on a duck, but I've heard folks talk about how their dog was dropped for _sheetin_ on a duck. Something about violating the rule about bird needing to be fit for human consumption.


----------



## meleagris

Howard N said:


> Thanks John, that woodpecker was the one I was thinking of. Supposedly, they had found one.


Howard:

They had....Supposedly. The discovery was published in the top scientific journal in the world...Science. People flocked to Arkansas to help find this bird thought to be extinct, and people looked, and looked, and looked and an Ivory-bill was never seen again. At about the same time, a well respected biologist at Auburn "Discovered" another group in the Florida panhandle. This discovery had multiple sightings, sound recordings, and like the Arkansas discovery...a bad video (although the FL video really makes you pause). 

At both sites tremendous effort was put into photographing the birds and yet no photos exist. I believe the Florida group to be more likely, but in saying that I still don't believe they are there. These birds are not ghosts...they are big, vocal woodpeckers. The last 2 places we knew they existed, Cuba (1986-87) and Louisiana (1944), crews went in, and once in the area, found them easily. James Tanner spent 1935-1941 studying them at the Singer tract in LA. There are pictures of the young birds sitting on his shoulder. 

Moral is...I unfortunately don't believe they are still around. I hope to be proven wrong, but just like the bigfoot sightings and black panther sightings here....I say show me the photograph.

JB


----------



## kjrice

Just too good to die...


----------



## smackem

9 mouths and still can't get him to seat on a duck? Perhaps the fat/protein level is low. Did I see this dog on Deliverance?


----------



## Illinois Bob

42,162 Views, 437 posts and counting....


----------



## Chris Rosier

I love this thread.....


----------



## Richard Fuquay

Dang Ken you made me do it.


----------



## Kent W

Miriam Wade said:


> Now don't go getting in touch with your feminine side. Save that for us Golden owners who cry when we can't get past the water blind!!
> 
> M
> (Actually I was wondering when this guy was going to post up & tell us what the he!! he meant in the first place :wink: )


Now THATS FUNNY!!! And hits a BIT close to home. On with the commentary...


----------



## Brad

bayshooter said:


> Dang Ken you made me do it.


If he asked you to pull his finger , would you do it?


----------



## Mike Smith

Dog in question must be chocolate factored!


----------



## Brad

Hey no Chocolate jokes, or we will have to start in on the Goldens


----------



## Richard Fuquay

Brad said:


> If he asked you to pull his finger , would you do it?


Yeah we both own chessies so we are conditioned for the result.


----------



## Brad

bayshooter said:


> Yeah we both own chessies so we are conditioned for the result.



By the way my cocos will not only Seat a duck they may eat it too


----------



## Guest

Anyone have a funny story to share about a special GOLDEN named TITO!;-)


----------



## hotel4dogs

My dog seats on a duck!! Well a dokken, anyway. When handling a dog, and blowing a sit whistle, be sure he is not directly over the duck. 
We were shocked when he got up and we realized he had been seating on the duck.
Wooo hooo goldens can seat on a duck! (it's one of those you really had to be there to appreciate how funny it was stories...)



rooster said:


> Anyone have a funny story to share about a special GOLDEN named TITO!;-)


----------



## MoJo

This thread is vewwy vewwy scary... It never goes away.


----------



## hotel4dogs

the scary part was as soon as it happened Rooster and I turned and looked at each other and both said at the same time, "HE SEATS ON A DUCK!"


----------



## 7pntail

chris cormier said:


> I HAVE A YELLOW LAB MALE 9 MOUTHS OLD HE IS DOING VERY GOOD SEATING OUT BUT HE WILL NOT SEAT ON A DUCK HELP ME


Why did this make my day------------------------------AGAIN? still chuckling. 

Gonna give all of y'all a lesson in edumacation----Here is the way my state defines passing the CAHSEE (California High School Exit Exam--a prerequisite for a diploma) " If the the grammar doesn't obstruct meaning, then it is acceptable for a passing score". You tell me------ I think Chris is writing a creative essay. I am going with an "A" grade and sticking to it! 

We have a very high grad-yea-ation rate here in Cali 

Take care---have a safe holiday weekend!


----------



## bobbyb

Howard N said:


> John, how's the Oh My God bird?


Is a Oh My God bird kinda kin to a Oh No Bird ????

BobbyB
cajun


----------



## Duckquilizer

I once seated a duck....That's how I got my screen name...I swear it was an accident...


----------



## Ozpa

Duckquilizer said:


> I once seated a duck....That's how I got my screen name...I swear it was an accident...


One time is an accident...if it happens more than that I'd have to say you're starting a bad habit.


----------



## runnindawgz

Thank GOD this thread is back ...... It’s getting hot in this room. Time to cool off ... No better way I can think of than to seat on a duck.


----------



## larrynogaj

Well, it's been better than 6-1/2 years since Chris was looking for a little help. I never chimed in and I thought I'd better at least once before this thread gets locked. I heard through the rumor mill a few months back that he put his pup up for adoption and it was taken in by a forum member. Thanks to all of the great tips provided by everyone here, he has the seating problem well under control and is now working on the last leg of his Master title. If any of you run into the same problem, just follow this thread and you'll know how to address it. Thank God for a forum as valuable as this! You guys and gals are still the greatest!


----------



## paul young

seating on a dead duck is not very difficult, though it's apt to be very stinky.

now, seating on a live duck is entirely different. the main problem being that the duck usually is trying it's best not to be seated upon. one will be most successful seating on a sleeping live duck. the success to failure ratio is quite high if the duck is awake.

if you must seat on a duck which is awake, placing the duck in some type of restraint may be necessary. check your state and local regulations before doing so.

good luck getting your dog to complete this extremely complex and unnatural behavior!-Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

paul young said:


> seating on a dead duck is not very difficult, though it's apt to be very stinky.
> 
> now, seating on a live duck is entirely different. the main problem being that the duck usually is trying it's best not to be seated upon. one will be most successful seating on a sleeping live duck. the success to failure ratio is quite high if the duck is awake.
> 
> if you must seat on a duck which is awake, placing the duck in some type of restraint may be necessary. check your state and local regulations before doing so.
> 
> good luck getting your dog to complete this extremely complex and unnatural behavior!-Paul


So falatio is higher if the duck is awake?

/Paul


----------



## shawninthesticks

Maybe a new training method would be to Force Seat the duck with a winger and with the dog on the table and their tail held high with a choke chain.


----------



## Byron Musick

I thought I saw a dog seat a duck once, but it was only "Urinating" on it....


----------



## rsfavor

Do you think the Wildrose method of seating on a duck is better than that of Lardy, Graham, or Hillman??


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

I can't wait for the Rorem handling seminar on handling a seated duck....

/Paul


----------



## Jason Glavich

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I can't wait for the Rorem handling seminar on handling a seated duck....
> 
> /Paul


I have been looking and cannot find an open seat at the seminar on this, can you help?


----------



## 2tall

Good timing, lots of newbies!


----------



## Duckquilizer

Hillman has one coming up I think... "Seat, Pup, Seat" is the new video.


----------



## rotcsig443

Are you talking about not breaking when a real duck is thrown or shot? If thats the case then thats just simple obedience training. Don's simply just tell him no, actually reinforce the command. Physically bring him back to the EXACT spot he was a sit, and YOU go pick up the bird. DO NOT SEND HIM AFTER IT. Sounds like you need to begin utilizing denials while training, and not letting him pick up every bird. Only let him pick up a mark when he performs near flawless in his obedience(no whining, creeping, etc.), and if he breaks, bring him back to the spot he broke from, and make him watch YOU as you go pick up the mark yourself (no matter how far the mark had been thrown). He will soon figure out that unless he performs as expected, he will not get the pleasure of picking up a mark. A check cord and good metal choker chain can also be useful in this training as well.


----------



## Duckquilizer

I doubt that will work...


----------



## 2tall

Rotcsig, are you replying to the *ORIGINAL *question???? Hey Chris Comier, after all these years........*HERE'S YOUR ANSWER!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Billie

Seat Means Seat.


----------



## lennie

Newbies? This is just mean.....




Gotta Love it tho.....


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Jason Glavich said:


> I have been looking and cannot find an open seat at the seminar on this, can you help?


I went to that seminar 2 years ago. I think they are listing them on entryexpress now

/Paul


----------



## Tom. P.

Tread lightly Newbies.
Soon they will send you for a sack of left-handed bumpers!


----------



## dgengr

Tom. P. said:


> Tread lightly Newbies.
> Soon they will send you for a sack of left-handed bumpers!



They got those on sale at gundogsupply today...... Im right handed so i have no use for them...


----------



## Jason Glavich

rotcsig443 said:


> Are you talking about not breaking when a real duck is thrown or shot? If thats the case then thats just simple obedience training. Don's simply just tell him no, actually reinforce the command. Physically bring him back to the EXACT spot he was a sit, and YOU go pick up the bird. DO NOT SEND HIM AFTER IT. Sounds like you need to begin utilizing denials while training, and not letting him pick up every bird. Only let him pick up a mark when he performs near flawless in his obedience(no whining, creeping, etc.), and if he breaks, bring him back to the spot he broke from, and make him watch YOU as you go pick up the mark yourself (no matter how far the mark had been thrown). He will soon figure out that unless he performs as expected, he will not get the pleasure of picking up a mark. A check cord and good metal choker chain can also be useful in this training as well.


Oddly I do not think the real question was every clarified or addressed. Gooser jumped on making fun less than 1 hour after the first post and it continued in this great comedic spiral.


----------



## msdaisey

OMG! It's alive - made my day!


----------



## MooseGooser

rotcsig443 said:


> Are you talking about not breaking when a real duck is thrown or shot? If thats the case then thats just simple obedience training. Don's simply just tell him no, actually reinforce the command. Physically bring him back to the EXACT spot he was a sit, and YOU go pick up the bird. DO NOT SEND HIM AFTER IT. Sounds like you need to begin utilizing denials while training, and not letting him pick up every bird. Only let him pick up a mark when he performs near flawless in his obedience(no whining, creeping, etc.), and if he breaks, bring him back to the spot he broke from, and make him watch YOU as you go pick up the mark yourself (no matter how far the mark had been thrown). He will soon figure out that unless he performs as expected, he will not get the pleasure of picking up a mark. A check cord and good metal choker chain can also be useful in this training as well.


Seriously,,,,

What is wrong with you??

Very clear you aint followin a program,, and you musta skipped the seat reamin step..

You new bees should just readbefore you give yer silly advice.. 

I mean really,, whats wrong with you??



Gooser


----------



## Mike Tome

They just don't realize there's a difference between seatin' and sittin'....


----------



## Renee P.

MooseGooser said:


> Seriously,,,,
> 
> What is wrong with you??
> 
> Very clear you aint followin a program,, and you musta skipped the seat reamin step..
> 
> You new bees should just readbefore you give yer silly advice..
> 
> I mean really,, whats wrong with you??
> 
> 
> 
> Gooser


Geez Gooser and to think you called ME snitty! Whose the snitty one now???

:razz:


----------



## MooseGooser

mitty said:


> Geez Gooser and to think you called ME snitty! Whose the snitty one now???
> 
> :razz:


Sorry,
Started hangin out with elitist field trailers. Guess some of its starting to rub off.
i appologise fer bein snitty to the NB, but clearly he is an idiot.)"


----------



## MooseGooser

Many of us here are very proud that RTF provides a Ton of off the cuff baseless training advice. That's what makes this asylum so much fun! Especially on alien recognition Friday.


----------



## Duckquilizer

mitty said:


> Seems like them snooty field trialers have changed you into one of them Noose Goosers, the way yer hangin Newbs out to dry.
> 
> :razz:


At least she didn't call you a Goober Gooser ..


----------



## Richard Fuquay

Well I have been away from the forum for a while and was a bit anxious about checking back in but low and behold I am greeted by the one constant here, the Seat-On-a-Duck thread. It is like nothing has changed. Do newbies still get pounded for arguing with the expert advice offered here?


----------



## Duckquilizer

Nah, it's a kind'er, gentler place...


----------



## Jonathan Maulden

Well I have been away for a while my self. While I was gone I happened to run into a man who patented a new seating paste. It is gel based so it doesn't run and get all over everything. And it cleans with soap and water so after you are done training for the day you can clean both the ducks and your dog. Also it has a bitter taste so your pup wont try to lick it off. He is calling it Stick'n'Seat. It is guaranteed to work most of the time. He is also working on a Stick'n'Seat spray. But it is still in beta. I will let you guys know when it hits the market. I haven't gotten to use it yet as my dog is great at seating on ducks. 

Regards,

Jonathan


----------



## MooseGooser

I've used Preperation H,, But I have never tasted it.. Dont think I will either..

Again,, Whats wrong with you?

Gooser


----------



## duk4me

rotcsig443 said:


> Are you talking about not breaking when a real duck is thrown or shot? If thats the case then thats just simple obedience training. Don's simply just tell him no, actually reinforce the command. Physically bring him back to the EXACT spot he was a sit, and YOU go pick up the bird. DO NOT SEND HIM AFTER IT. Sounds like you need to begin utilizing denials while training, and not letting him pick up every bird. Only let him pick up a mark when he performs near flawless in his obedience(no whining, creeping, etc.), and if he breaks, bring him back to the spot he broke from, and make him watch YOU as you go pick up the mark yourself (no matter how far the mark had been thrown). He will soon figure out that unless he performs as expected, he will not get the pleasure of picking up a mark. A check cord and good metal choker chain can also be useful in this training as well.


Delete your account change your name and start over. If not a beat down is coming. lol


----------



## Jonathan Maulden

MooseGooser said:


> I've used Preperation H,, But I have never tasted it.. Dont think I will either..
> 
> Again,, Whats wrong with you?
> 
> Gooser


Bwahaha you aren't supposed to taste it....


----------



## Rnd

MooseGooser said:


> I've used Preperation H,, But I have never tasted it.. Dont think I will either..
> 
> Again,, Whats wrong with you?
> 
> Gooser



Gooser don't taste it.......Results may vari...


----------



## MooseGooser

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!

I did notice my hat size was noticably smaller...


Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser

OOOOOPS,, Kinda let the cat outa the bag,, I guess I did taste it!

Gooser


----------



## Twin Willows Labs

I need expert help! I have been trying to use the "Amish" duck seating training methods. I went out and found a very nice antique reamer, which my pro helped to size to the dog. Luckily, regarding gaskets, the standard size is about perfect for my girl. Heck, I even bought some of that newfangled synthetic gasket sealant. We have been through Force to Seat with bumpers. I would say 7 of the 9 mouths are reliable, one is almost there, and I have some work to do on the last one. I thought seating was going well, but after I began the transition to birds, we have developed a problem that can only be described as "popping" as she tries to seat. And no, she isn't in heat. That's the first thing I checked. 

Has anyone else experienced this? If so, how do I fix it?

De-popped seating regards,

*Edit* The reamer was sized to the application for this particular dog. The reamer is being used on the duck, not the dog, as several posts in this thread have recommended. We have been using mallards. Those I train with seem confident that duck size is not the issue.


----------



## J Gjerpe

MooseGooser said:


> Keep in mind also that FORCE seating is ILLEGAL in most states!
> 
> Gooser ( I got work to do!! :roll: )


And in those were it is not, it is still skating the rim of illegality.


----------



## Twin Willows Labs

I was under the impression that Force Seating is only illegal with live birds. Does anyone know the law in Wisconsin?


----------



## J Gjerpe

Twin Willows Labs said:


> I was under the impression that Force Seating is only illegal with live birds. Does anyone know the law in Wisconsin?


Necroseating does carry stiffer penalties than "el vivo", although there is a movement claiming it is a victimless crime and its participants should be reclassified as a special interest group.
It is meeting fierce opposition by groups claiming the activity is threading down the memory of duck and animal ,and therefore is especially heinous. IMHO this is heading for a clash of seats in court.


----------



## Twin Willows Labs

I guess I will need to be very selective in my training methods. Are there recommendations for fixing my "popping" problem that would be less likely to come under legal scrutiny?


----------



## J Gjerpe

Twin Willows Labs said:


> I guess I will need to be very selective in my training methods. Are there recommendations for fixing my "popping" problem that would be less likely to come under legal scrutiny?


Metronidazole (Flagyl)


----------



## mtncntrykid

You guys have to revive a 9 year old thread just for something to talk about? pathetic!!


----------



## Jay Dufour

bwahhhahhhhahhha ! Makes my day !


----------



## SloppyMouth

I love coming back and seeing this thread still going!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH the will not set on a duck.........priceless


----------



## firehouselabs

I have a cocker that will not seat a rabbit!!!! Please advise!!!


----------



## labsforme

Now you have really messed things up. The age old question: is it wabbit seating season or duck seating season?

Looney Toons regards,

Jeff


----------



## paul young

Actually, it's quite simple;

If the dog will not seat on a duck, the dog obviously does not have enough bottom. Otey's dog should have no problem!-Paul


----------



## HPL

Bump.
Slow time of year, thought it might be time to revisit this burning question. ;-)


----------



## RobinZClark

Well, Monday night after a stellar swim by session I let Toby play in the pond while I went to the car to get the BC out of the car. When I turned back around he was running towards me with a live white duck in his mouth. I asked him to drop the duck, which he did, and then the duck just sat there. When I went back to the car to get a chair to seat the duck, the duck got up and waddled away. So my first attempt to seat on a duck was unsuccessful.


----------



## paul young

It is widely known that it is more difficult to get a stylish dog to seat on a duck! Them there are some SPECIAL dogs......-Paul


----------



## Joe Kuczynski

I love it the thread that never ends!


----------



## Billie

Aflack......


----------



## ks_hunting

HPL said:


> Bump.
> Slow time of year, thought it might be time to revisit this burning question. ;-)


Slow time of year? It's the middle of testing season. The bass are in the pond laughing at me for not hitting the water. I don't even want to think about the turkeys that I didn't get to chase think of me right now. 

Nonetheless, I am very thankful to see this thread back up again!


----------



## HPL

ks_hunting said:


> Slow time of year? It's the middle of testing season. The bass are in the pond laughing at me for not hitting the water. I don't even want to think about the turkeys that I didn't get to chase think of me right now.
> 
> Nonetheless, I am very thankful to see this thread back up again!


Slow for hunters, perhaps not for gamers though.


----------



## Terry Britton

We are well past seating on a duck, and now sit on cats. (When she starts playing a little rough with the cats, we just give her a sit command. She tries her best to sit on the cats.)


----------



## ks_hunting

HPL said:


> Slow for hunters, perhaps not for gamers though.


Fair enough!


----------



## Steve Thornton

Terry Britton said:


> We are well past seating on a duck, and now sit on cats. (When she starts playing a little rough with the cats, we just give her a sit command. She tries her best to sit on the cats.)


Question do you progress to force to seat on the cat and do you force both the dog and the cat?


----------



## Steve Thornton

Steve Thornton said:


> Question do you progress to force to seat on the cat and do you force both the dog and the cat?


I know that was probably covered already but it's too damn long a thread to look back!


----------



## MooseGooser

paul young said:


> It is widely known that it is more difficult to get a stylish dog to seat on a duck! Them there are some SPECIAL dogs......-Paul



Its not fair to set something up that punishes a fast dog!

Dont ask me how I know!


----------



## meleagris

In my first time on the RTF in a long time....it is good to see some things are still the same!


----------



## Buzz

I believe this is the first time I've ever peeked into this thread, despite the number if times it has hit the front page. One day I will have to go on over to page 1 and see what the original poster put up to start this monstrosity!


----------



## Marvin S

Buzz said:


> I believe this is the first time I've ever peeked into this thread, despite the number if times it has hit the front page. One day I will have to go on over to page 1 and see what the original poster put up to start this monstrosity!


Only a click away - the whole thread is a worthy read - like watching Seinfeld ;-).


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Poor guy. After almost ten years can't live this down. I hope he/she has taken some spelling and grammar lessons.

I didn't read all 50 pages but it was funny.


----------



## BuddyJ

Bill Watson said:


> I really do not know what to think of this board! Chances are that Mr, Chris Comier is from Louisiana with a last name like that and if it had been me making al l of these outragious post, I would be VERY nervious. I know some of these Cajuns are quite proficient with Voodoo and there might be a whole bunch of dolls twisted into grotesque shapes lined up along the bayou.
> 
> My wife is 1/2 Irish, 1/2 German, and1/2 Cajun. She was a Fauret, pronounced Forey (for the uneducated among you) before we were married and I have been terrified ever sense.
> 
> If some strange things start happening to some of you, don't say i didn't warn you.
> 
> Mr. Cormier, You go right ahead and pass a good time, and say hello to yo Momma an em. Bill
> ________
> COLORADO MARIJUANA DISPENSARIES


So Bill, do you have 11/2 wives? Hope she doesn't seat on ya!


----------



## Bubba

BuddyJ said:


> So Bill, do you have 11/2 wives? Hope she doesn't seat on ya!


Ummmmmmmmm............................. Might want to do a search on Miss Cleo.

She would get a giggle out of this regards

Bubba


----------



## knash3

The original post is from 2005, making the subject dog now 10 years and 9 mouths old. He's gone from a young pup to a senior dog during the lifespan of this thread. I think it's time for *"WILL NOT SEAT ON A DUCK - EPILOGUE"*!!! I want answers to questions like:
1. Did the dog ever learn to seat on a duck? Did he respond differently to divers vs. poodle ducks?
2. Was the dog able to run 2 consecutive series of quads without delivering, and STILL have one mouth empty?
3. What titles did the dog earn? FCC? ACC? ADD?
4. Did the original poster ever fix that broken ALL CAPS key on his keyboard?
5. Did her ever return to this (or any) forum after seeing the kind of responses he got?

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Backcast

I have been away from RTF for about a year due to a variety of issues and I can't believe this post is still on the opening page!!!


----------



## Dave Farrar

knash3 said:


> The original post is from 2005, making the subject dog now 10 years and 9 mouths old. He's gone from a young pup to a senior dog during the lifespan of this thread. I think it's time for *"WILL NOT SEAT ON A DUCK - EPILOGUE"*!!! I want answers to questions like:
> 1. Did the dog ever learn to seat on a duck? Did he respond differently to divers vs. _*poodle ducks?*_
> 2. Was the dog able to run 2 consecutive series of quads without delivering, and STILL have one mouth empty?
> 3. What titles did the dog earn? FCC? ACC? ADD?
> 4. Did the original poster ever fix that broken ALL CAPS key on his keyboard?
> 5. Did her ever return to this (or any) forum after seeing the kind of responses he got?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know!


I'm not much of a hunter, but if I ever bag a poodle duck, it's going straight to the taxidermist.


----------



## Tobias

Hahaha...I loved this thread from so many years ago. This is classic RTF.

But i have a serious question...I would really like to know if Hillmann or Akin or Lardy finally got around to producing an instructional dvd that covers this training.


----------



## HPL

What I would really like to know is if anybody ever figured out what the heck that OP was actually talking about.


----------



## 2 labs

I only read the first few pages of this post but I was laughing my Ars off. This is some of the funniest stuff I've seen on the Forum


----------



## Terry Britton

I still have not tried to get my latest dog (about 1.5 years old) to seat on a duck. I can see the advantages though when it is 9 degrees out. Has anyone completed the seat on a duck training, and found any advantages?


----------



## Tobias

I've heard the only way to accomplish it is through positive only training. Get yourself a clicker and about 50 pounds of dog treats and you should be set to get started


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

> You are luckier than a two-peckered Goat!!!!!
> 
> Jerry


....................


----------



## suepuff

Hands down, positive trained, silver pointing labs figure this out the quickest....


----------



## Keith Draper

"A two peckered Goat..." Might be where silver labs started just sayin


----------



## Joe Kuczynski

Just when you think it's safe to come out of the bunker.................................


----------



## paul young

Funny stuff!..................


----------



## suepuff

Best thread ever. Still brings tears to my eyes...


----------



## Richard Fuquay

The one constant here.


----------



## EdA

Here you go twall!


----------



## Richard Fuquay

All is right with RTF. Thanks doc.


----------



## dr_dog_guy

Ken's back!


----------



## labsforme

Ah the good old days. Another good one has something to do with a wench or wrench. Do a search.
Hey Chuck didn't know you were around way back when. You have me beat by 5 months.


----------



## tigerfan

labsforme said:


> Ah the good old days. Another good one has something to do with a wench or wrench. Do a search.
> Hey Chuck didn't know you were around way back when. You have me beat by 5 months.


More specifically nipple wrench


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

Now get it correct team I had a regular wrench. I needed a large one for the rifle I traded maple syrup for with an RTF member. Primitive spell word whatever left out the "r" so at a glance it appeared I was seeking a large nipple wench. And then "poof" the hoards expounded.


----------



## dr_dog_guy

as a young man, i might have sought a nipple wench or two, but I can't remember.

Yeah, Jeff, been here a long time


----------



## road kill

How y'all doin?


----------



## AllAroundLab

Oh no, the infamous thread rides again, or rather seats again.


----------



## Eric Johnson

Shane! Oh Shane! It's back!


----------



## dr_dog_guy

Today I discovered the true meaning (with fellow RTF members) of seating on a duck:


----------



## labsforme

That is an actual mallard the dog is sitting on. , eye witness account.


----------



## paul young

You know you've arrived as a trainer when you can get a dog to do that!  -Paul


----------



## J. Marti

AHA! We finally know who the OP was/is! Glad you got your CAPS LOCK key fixed!


----------



## HPL

You need a better image. Extraordinary claims need extraordinary evidence. That could be a chicken as far was we can tell. ;-)


----------



## Golden Gibby

Fortunately I was able to get a pic to prove it. I was able to get two dogs to seat on a duck at the same time.
The seating went pretty well but when I told them to fetch the duck they just looked at me. 🤔


----------



## EdA

Golden Gibby said:


> Fortunately I was able to get a pic to prove it. I was able to get two dogs to seat on a duck at the same time.
> The seating went pretty well but when I told them to fetch the duck they just looked at me. 🤔
> View attachment 91754


The obvious elusive answer has always been to seat on a duck properly you need a duck seat to seat on😉


----------



## J. Marti

Golden Gibby said:


> Fortunately I was able to get a pic to prove it. I was able to get two dogs to seat on a duck at the same time.
> The seating went pretty well but when I told them to fetch the duck they just looked at me. 🤔
> View attachment 91754


CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Problem solved. Now, does anyone know how to get my dog to seat on a pheasant? Bonus points if you can teach my husband to seat on it too.


----------



## EdA




----------



## dr_dog_guy

Id watch where I stand under those! You never know what they've been eating!


----------



## Swampbilly

Golden Gibby said:


> Fortunately I was able to get a pic to prove it. I was able to get two dogs to seat on a duck at the same time.
> The seating went pretty well but when I told them to fetch the duck they just looked at me. 🤔
> View attachment 91754


Hope the OP comes back-
23yrs is a loooong time to see how its done 😆


----------



## crackerd

J. Marti said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Problem solved. Now, does anyone know how to get my dog to seat on a pheasant? Bonus points if you can teach my husband to seat on it too.
> 
> View attachment 91763


J., out your way, it's probably more appropriate to teach seating on a muskellunge - or bream for beginning seafood seating - just want to keep your husband out of harm's way from any, you know, *orificial* seating.










MG


----------



## J. Marti

crackerd said:


> J., out your way, it's probably more appropriate to teach seating on a muskellunge - or bream for beginning seafood seating - just want to keep your husband out of harm's way from any, you know, *orificial* seating.
> 
> View attachment 91789
> 
> 
> MG


Ha, ha. Yes, agreed! Looks like Hayward to me...


----------

